# Waddell here



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I thought your handle was mayer??




Bowtaritst said:


> Hopefully some of you guys have seen the new show Bone Collector on Outdoor Channel. IF you have, thanks a ton for watching. We would love to hear your feedback on what you think. Its the only way we can make the show better to represent all of us that hunt and enjoy the outdoors.
> "making no excuse for being a hunter"
> Michael Waddell


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

Kansas banquet.... charging you 4 times as much


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Whoa

Welcome to AT Mr. Waddell

Wish I had cable tv:angry:

but I will say I have heard tons of good stuff about you and No bad stuff,,so with that said and you now logging on here,,If I hear any bad stuff or READ any,,,You can count on The Hood Backin' yer Back all the way down the trail...

Keep up the Good hunting and bring it to those that can get it:wink:

hood


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

really liked the show, was always a fan of roadtrips, you guys are always a trip to watch...gotta keep that blake shelton(big fan) guy around too, i'm just trying figure out which one of you guys are crazier...you are all a blast to watch!...:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Bowtaritst (Jan 29, 2009)

I just re registered.. Like a dummy, I couldnt remember my old info and the ol lady is asleep, and she knows my password. To scared to wake her up.. I took the easy route and re did everything.. but yes my old username is Meyer1.


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

That show is a blast, you keep it light and funny just like regular guys out doing their thing. Keep doing what you are!


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

kingvjack said:


> Kansas banquet.... charging you 4 times as much


Unless?


----------



## Bowtaritst (Jan 29, 2009)

The Hood said:


> Whoa
> 
> Welcome to AT Mr. Waddell
> 
> ...



Thanks brother!


----------



## clicker (Mar 5, 2007)

Dont change a thing. I think it is a great show. :thumbs_up


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Hood,

We can always tape it for ya! :wink:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Well unfortunetly I haven't been able to catch an episode yet but if the show is anything like Road trips used to be....or better then I'm sure I'll enjoy it. I'll keep trying to catch an episode and let you know what I think as soon as I do.

Also welcome back to AT, you've joined and elite group here...those that now have an Alter. :lol:


----------



## stringflinger77 (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes sir ! Watch it every week , might not always get to see it on sunday nights but its set up on the dvr and records every episode for me . I always got a kick anytime you guys had Mundt on a Road Trips episode. Dude , that guy is a nut . Id says hes right up there with Blake Shelton . I definitely think this will be the most watched hunting show of all time. I used to always wonder when would be the next time you was going to have T-Bone or Nick on the show, now I aint got to wait ! Don't get no better than that. Blake and Miranda are also an awesome addition anytime they are around . I got to give Road Trips and Bone Collector a big :thumbs_up . I'd say keep the shows coming !


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:

imo its one of the best shows running...and by far the best name for a hunting show:wink:


----------



## BIGBUCKTIM33 (Sep 8, 2007)

awsome show just order my Bone Collector bow just wating for it to come in .keep up theawsome show .ps tell t-bone bigbuck tim say hi


----------



## whitemarlin (Oct 27, 2007)

great show:darkbeer:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I haven't seen the show yet, you need to get it up here in Canada on WildTV! But it is always a plesure to watch your shows Mike, you seem like a regular guy like the rest of us just doing what we all love to do. Keep up the great work!:darkbeer:


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

Great Show!!! You guys make it fun like hunting should be!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Todd 143 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Bone Collector*

Just caught the last part of the Elk hunt with your dad .I thought it was a great show with your dad......Special.... My dad passed away when i was seventeen so now i get to hunt and teach my kids about hunting ... I had a special hunt this fall with my youngest son Ezra . He shot his first deer with a bow . It was a nice big doe and i have it all on video he made me proud...and I think my dad would have been proud too.....


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

cmherrmann said:


> Hood,
> 
> We can always tape it for ya! :wink:



what would I play it on:wink: I don't even owe a tape player

why you think I play on heer

But I do get to watch all the outdoor shows when I'm at OBT's,,I just can't remember anything:darkbeer:

*what kind of bow you shooting MW?*


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

great show!! now all you have to do is invite some ATers to hunt with you.:wink: im sure there would be plenty or takers.


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

I would like to say thank you.........:thumbs_up

The shows y'all make are some of the best out there, they are real and enjoyable to watch.. Y'all hunt with a passion much like the rest of the real world and some how are able to bring it to our TV in an enjoyable way.. Keep on doing what you are doing, it's what the people want to see.......:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

by the way, very creative user name!...:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## DUCK29 (Feb 13, 2006)

The shows great,keep it real. You going to be at the Iowa classic this year? My 7 year old son thinks you are Da Man, he cant wait to see ya.


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Great show !!! U guys would be a blast to be in camp with.. Keep up the good work...


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

We need another show where you trap some mice! That was just down right funny! I still laugh every time I think about it. We had a similar problem with squirrels in our bathroom ceiling at our hunting cabin!


----------



## oakwood304 (May 19, 2006)

I think the show is great the way it is, no need to change a good thing! I have the DVR set up to tape it if I can't be around, but it's usually so I can watch it a few times! Look forward to the rest of the season :thumbs_up


----------



## HENDU 169 (Feb 13, 2005)

*U the man!*

DVR all your shows!! Its a pleasure seeing someone that gets pumped, jokes around and shoots lights out all in the same show!! Always looking forward to the DVR list popping up with one of your shows highlighted!! The mule deer in E. Colorado in the cut corn field was the best ever!! Great shot and great stalk...keep em coming!


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

I have seen them, and I like the ones with your dad on them. It reminds me when my dad was still alive and the good times we had when we went hunting together. I also think Mundt is a blast. And being a big guy too, it is great to watch T-bone represent all us big guys.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Man,,I'm like in the backwoods

your the Bone Collector:wav::welcomesign:

you ever need a Hood, Just call,,cuz I be The hood! hehe

and I been known to do some filming while spreading the hoodigy around:der::nod:


----------



## rmadduxjr (Jul 20, 2007)

Great show! I really like it when you have your dad hunting with you. He reminds me of my dad and when you talked about wanting to give something back to the man who gave you so much it reminded me of how I felt about my dad. Love T-bone on the show as well. I would like to see more Blake and Miranda. Keep up the good work and I will stay tuned in.

Bob Maddux


----------



## slowhandstl (Oct 27, 2006)

Great Show!

Help ole T-Bone shoot something.

You are the best salesman I ever saw.

Slowhandstl


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Waddell, I don't know how you can even do a hunting show while you are laughing at the friggin hilarious Mundt. That guy is so funny, he makes my side hurt. Get him in front of the camera some more. You and T always do well, we want to see Nick cutting loose. 
Great show. 

Don't know for sure about your sponsor of cmere deer but I know you have to pay the bills. 

Keep gettin Blake on the show also. You can always count on some good times when he is there.


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

Ever hunt in North Dakota?


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

The show is great, except it seems to be missing something............hmmmm....ME! Hook up a Nor-Cal Brother on there. Like Hank said..."we're from North California and South Alabam". Great show though, my family loves it.


----------



## Samuraiarcher (May 26, 2006)

Great show. I have always enjoyed the down-to-earth feeling around the shows and even my two boys (10 and 3) enjoy watching them. I appreciate the hard work and effort that you put into ensuring that you produce a quality product.

Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## UTGrad (Jan 21, 2009)

Cool...Waddell is on this website. I really liked your show you did with Lorrie Morgan and her son Jesse down in TX. I know them folks and you are good people. I like your shows alot and watch em all the time. Keep it up, we all really enjoy some southern humor!


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Jayhawk said:


> Ever hunt in North Dakota?


or SW Iowa:wink:


----------



## pudldux (Jan 14, 2004)

Great show. The boys and I haven't missed an episode yet. I caught him, my youngest, the other night watching the real late episode at like midnight. Not a big deal other than it was a school night and he is 10. I did what any good dad would do. Grabbed a glass of milk for us to share, layed down next to him and watched the rest of the show. We were careful not to wake mom:thumbs_up:smile:

Mundt and Tbone just crack me up


----------



## Snake Braid (Dec 30, 2004)

You have to be the most entertaining personallity in the hunting business.
I love watching any show that you are a part of.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

Do a public land DIY hunt. Maybe it will silence some of these guys that constantly gripe about all the "TV hunters" not being able to do it without an outfitter. Keep it up, love what you do for hunting.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Heard a lot of good about the show. I don't have cable so I will have to wait until your show comes out on DVD.


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

You have always had great shows, and the new one is just as good!!!! Now if you want it to be a hit just have Blake swing by the house and pic me up the next time hes going (he only lives about 30 minuites away, tell him I'll give him some gas money):wink:


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Shows great, sorry but fell asleep on the new episode when it got time for T-Bone to lay the smack down... Gotta Love Montana


----------



## hilltopper (Nov 21, 2008)

Bowtaritst said:


> I just re registered.. Like a dummy, I couldnt remember my old info and the ol lady is asleep, and she knows my password. To scared to wake her up.. I took the easy route and re did everything.. but yes my old username is Meyer1.


You should have gotten her up, she probably wouldn't have minded at all. Great show by the way!!


----------



## widebear (Jan 6, 2007)

cmherrmann said:


> That show is a blast, you keep it light and funny just like regular guys out doing their thing. Keep doing what you are!


+1- Great job!!


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

hilltopper said:


> You should have gotten her up, she probably wouldn't have minded at all. Great show by the way!!



till she read *ol lady *hehe


----------



## Bowtaritst (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks guys, I will make sure to share this with the team. Everyone has worked hard on it, but still we have a dream job for sure just being able to do it. The least we can do is represent yall/ our culture in the best light while being real. I promise, no one on the Bone Collector team or Roadtrips crew will ever be anything different than what you see on TV. We are just regular guys that got a break to have the job we do. We dont consider ourselves professionals, but just hunters, who get the chance to hunt some pretty cool spots all under fair chase conditions. I pinch myself everyday for having this opp.
The heck with playing defense on our lifestyle.. Time to play offense!!!


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Thank you sir for all that you do. Look forward to seeing you at Uchee Creek in July.


----------



## Bowtaritst (Jan 29, 2009)

jms375 said:


> Do a public land DIY hunt. Maybe it will silence some of these guys that constantly gripe about all the "TV hunters" not being able to do it without an outfitter. Keep it up, love what you do for hunting.


Great idea!! We should def do that!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

You boys need to do some hawgin' and stick in a night hunt as well. There are few things that get the blood rushin' like bows, boars and blood.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hey Michael. The Brotherhood is AWESOME!! Your commercials area pretty cool too. You guys keep doin what you`re doin. Congrats on that giant Indiana buck. Can`t wait to see that one.


----------



## Bowtaritst (Jan 29, 2009)

keyman said:


> Waddell, I don't know how you can even do a hunting show while you are laughing at the friggin hilarious Mundt. That guy is so funny, he makes my side hurt. Get him in front of the camera some more. You and T always do well, we want to see Nick cutting loose.
> Great show.
> 
> Don't know for sure about your sponsor of cmere deer but I know you have to pay the bills.
> ...


Dude, Im telling you.. Moundt and Shelton are crazy! Fun guys to hunt with though.. Lots of editing required with these boys, some stuff not safe for national tv.lol


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Doc said:


> You boys need to do some hawgin' and stick in a night hunt as well. There are few things that get the blood rushin' like bows, boars and blood....the other things aren't legal in the U.S. yet:wink:


Doc I was just thinking that.... That episode of Roadtrips when Blake got to whacking hogs , especially the one he got out of the truck and shot on the road was hilarious..........


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Bowtaritst said:


> Dude, Im telling you.. Moundt and Shelton are crazy! Fun guys to hunt with though.. Lots of editing required with these boys, some stuff not safe for national tv.lol


Michael thats why we all like you guys..... Just like the rest of us, it is a shame all that can't get aired......


----------



## Todd 143 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey Michael , where can I get a "bone collector " sticker?


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

*variety*

Like seeing the variety....elk, mule deer, antelope, moose, keeps us western guys watching. Great show.


----------



## stringnoise (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome back to AT Michael. Love the show! Watch it every chance i get.


----------



## OhioHunter88 (Mar 4, 2006)

Loved roadtrips, and Bone Collectors is even better, I tape it everyweek.

my favorite part so far is on you and your dads elk hunt, when you spined the elk or in T-bones words " Instant Parkin Ticket" haha, gotta love it.

Kaleb


----------



## stevezt4 (Jan 27, 2008)

Michael,
Love your shows and your by far my favorite host of any of the shows. Keep doing what you guys do best and that is keeping it real!


----------



## UTGrad (Jan 21, 2009)

This is like when Peyton Manning walked into a bar when I was at UT. The whole place shut down lol. Let us get a post in Michael, I am trying to learn about shooting bows ha ha.


----------



## Elbowdraw (Feb 10, 2007)

Mike check your PM. Thanks


----------



## missionman44 (Jul 3, 2008)

trob_205 said:


> :77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:
> 
> imo its one of the best shows running...and by far the best name for a hunting show:wink:


agree 100% with that! good job waddell. you boys are workin it.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

More shows with Blake. Good TV.


----------



## Bowtaritst (Jan 29, 2009)

Todd 143 said:


> Hey Michael , where can I get a "bone collector " sticker?


Got all the bc gear and stuff on michaelwaddell.com
We are in the process of building a bonecollector.com site now.


----------



## Southpaw38 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey Waddell, Do you know if Lee and Tiff are gonna be at the Western Va. sports show this year?:wink: j/k .Love all your stuff. YOU da man.


----------



## DUCK29 (Feb 13, 2006)

Michael, you coming to the Iowa Deer Classic this year?


----------



## LBZ (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, I'm mad at ya cause my wife thinks your hot and very funny! I don't know about the "hot" thing but I do wish I could hunt with you just once. may be have a show that shows some kids hunting and learnig stuff. they are hunters in training you know. Keep it.

ps. the wife also says you need some new grafics on the truck.:wink:


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

Michael
I think the show is great I watched the first week and set the Tivo so I don't miss it.
The picture quality is amazing it almost looks like it is HD I don't think I am imagining it it looks great.
Y'all always seem to really enjoy yourselves and that is what time in the woods is all about.
I really enjoyed watching the elk hunt with your Dad. 
It reminded me how much I miss hunting with my Dad "he passed 3 years ago" and how Lucky I am to be able to hunt with my Son and in a couple of years with my Grandson.
Thanks for a great show and keep up the good work.
Rick


----------



## Lee Racing Inc. (Nov 9, 2008)

best hunting show ever! just my $.02:beer:


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

You need to do a show on the free ranging exotics


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Good show, keep it up !


----------



## KansasBBD (Nov 28, 2008)

Bowtaritst said:


> Dude, Im telling you.. Moundt and Shelton are crazy! Fun guys to hunt with though.. Lots of editing required with these boys, some stuff not safe for national tv.lol


I love the show, i swear my face hurts from laughter after watching the episodes with you and blake. This summer mr. shelton himself has a concert in kansas you might want to look into by the name of country stampede. Gets a little crazy to say the least.


----------



## Caper33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Crashman said:


> I haven't seen the show yet, you need to get it up here in Canada on WildTV! But it is always a plesure to watch your shows Mike, you seem like a regular guy like the rest of us just doing what we all love to do. Keep up the great work!:darkbeer:




x2:darkbeer:


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Great show mike!
Get the nuge to do some more shows with yah. That dude cracks me up!
BTW love the name Bone collector now that there is a cool slogan. :thumbs_up


----------



## walnut (Nov 28, 2006)

The show is great, I did'nt miss any of them, and i don't plan on it.


----------



## MATXT (Aug 16, 2007)

T-Bone is the man!!! Let T-Bone do more killing.:thumbs_up


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

Great show, dvr is set to record all of them. Hope T-bone gets him a deer,and did Mcnut finally let go of that Milk river rack ?


----------



## Lone Wolf 8634 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey Micheal

I dont get a chance to watch your TV shows (Over the road truck driver), But I sure enjoy the dvd's!! Keeps me going the rest of the year when I have to live my "other life"!! 

Keep it up......and......wait for it........I wanna go huntin with you guys!!


----------



## Dragn (Aug 26, 2008)

you want opinions to make this better? are you certain of that? be careful what you ask for:zip:

Ok, remember, you asked. 

Git rid of the outfitters. Outfitters are the bane of hunting. There are very few shows that actually don't use them. Make yours as unique as theirs.. . don't use outfitters.


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

Some archery turkey hunts....

Bone Collectors Presents: Beard Collectors....


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

don't look like I need to watch yer back around heer! guess you ain't Tink:wink:


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Dragn said:


> you want opinions to make this better? are you certain of that? be careful what you ask for:zip:
> 
> Ok, remember, you asked.
> 
> Git rid of the outfitters. Outfitters are the bane of hunting. There are very few shows that actually don't use them. Make yours as unique as theirs.. . don't use outfitters.


To add to that. I will let you come hunt my property free of charge. I will even give you a place to stay and cook you a homemade meal every night. We can drink a few cold beers and shoot some pool or throw some shuffleboard. I would love to see you kill a monster on my place. 

Remember, location is 90% of the success of a hunter.


----------



## tenmilestyle (Dec 19, 2007)

*The other guitar playing bowhunter!*

Welcome! Dig on the new show as well as the old. One of the reason's i watch religously is becuase you, T bone ,your dad ect. all seem like real people just out on a good hunt not T.V personality. Love the shows with B.S on he just makes anybody smile/LoL. Perhaps some public land DIY type shows,thats my only gripe. I know that the big ranches land the big boys but sometimes it's a real buzkill to know that a guy has to shell out $6000+ to get a shot. Owe one more thing get Hank. Jr on that one for me will be a no misser, you guys just picking guitar around the fire would be worth it.:thumbs_up


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

*a1hoyt.ca*

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:wink:Yes I have and enjoy every min wish it eas on longer I would like to know when the dvd is going to be released so I can buy it for my video coll. and I need to know where I can get a Bone Collector Hat and shirt because I think what the Bone Collector boys are saying is true not every one understands us and we all have to come together as one and be al that we can be as a Bone Collector. We are providers, Leaders Game Managers and Land Managers we all are care takers of the world we live in.


----------



## tileman (Jan 26, 2008)

it is a good show so far, it could be better though, well, say if you had me on a trophy caribou hunt.:darkbeer:
or Grizzly with a bow at 20 yds


----------



## chasnfreaknasty (Jan 6, 2008)

Michael awesome show! I love Road Trips and Bone Collectors. By far they are the best shows on tv. Got the dvr set. Tell your dad congrats on the elk! Look forward to getting some of the BC clothing scentblocker has out! Are you still going to do Road Trips too? You need to come do a gator hunt with my cousin-n-law Jason Schack down in Melbourne, Fl. He knows you from high pine in Georgia. I would love to meet you some day!


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

Love the show brother! You ever coming up to Alaska to do a hunt? Maybe a black bear hunt? Moose? That'd be awesome, maybe I can join in :tongue: lol. Definitely one of my favorite shows, and as said earlier, some more Nuge and Blake would be awesome :thumbs_up Keep it up!


----------



## tallinthesaddle (Nov 21, 2008)

*kill them all with a Hoyt*

yes seen your show and really like it I hope to see some real Big Buck taken from IOWA I know that this next year I plan to drop some Bones.So I will be watching to see what you all take and good luck and I'll be watching.


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

*a1hoyt.ca*

Wow what a great show it is a everything that hunting values are supposed to be just caught your latest one to bad T Bone did not get a buck I have to say Munt your Milk River buck was cool looking love the necklace and the fact you were so prode of that buck that was cool. Mike love the new show. :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

*why?!*

why is it that we, canucks, never get to watch any of the cool new shows! i'll be watching "bone collectors" maybe in 2112 if i'm lucky. i guess i'll have to buy the dvd's. anywho, thanx for being yourself on all your shows. its so nice to see guys just being guys, eh!


----------



## JTPArcher (Aug 7, 2002)

*agree with dragn*

I love the show, but I do relate more to the Drury style shows-where the hunts are not so much "set up" as they *seem to be *in most other shows. 

More and more land is getting bought up and hunting leases are getting lost. The regular joe's are having to either pay a pretty penny for a lease or battle with others to find deer on public land. A few of us 3-d shooters were talking about this just recently at a tournament, and most believed that the hunting industry is starting a downward spiral because of it. 

In my situation, I could save up and make one hunt a year for a trophy in another state(hunt maybe 5 days), save up even more and get in one of the few decent leases around, or scrounge on public land to hunt. I think most hunters can relate to this. Personally, I want to hunt more than once a year.

So, seeing more public land or private leased land hunts would be appealing to me. I enjoy seeing the effort put into tracking deer down, hanging stands, and researching a hunting area just as much as the kill.


Just my opinion...


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

hey mr.waddell.could you do us northeastern boys a favor and come to the eastern outdoor show in harrisburg,pa. sometime. would be great to meet you in person. keep up the great show and keep on keeping it real.:thumbs_up


----------



## shooter22 (Apr 16, 2005)

I was gonna say< I know I have seen a show or two, but couldnt remember which episode. Then this sprung my brain back to current.


> Just caught the last part of the Elk hunt with your dad .I thought it was a great show with your dad


 Hey I want you to know one thing, I was crying right along with ya. I had such a vivid flash back about the first deer hunt my dad took me on. He had hunted the Colorado mts for years and then we moved to missouri.

My second year or so in college, he said, hey I found ground to go deer hunting, ya want to go? I yelled yes and we started planning. That time planning was a blast but it paled in comparison to my dads face when I shot my first deer. 

I remember his stories of hunting in the mountains. I got to sit with him on his last deer hunt where he took a 8 point with a 20 ga slug at 55 yards. I remember him falling in the creek and panicing till we told him to sit up.lol He was cold but it was a nice 200 yard walk to the house. You would have thought he would have caught pneumonia, but nope, that winter he never had a cold or the flu.

Dad has passed in 04 as we were planning on an elk hunt. Just before we set it all up, he passed within a week. 

But the show you had really brought back some great memories and I am sure that the show will succeed. Just keep listening to the hunters and shooters, cause they dictate what the sponsers are trying to showcase.

My neice(21 months old) watches Lee and Tiff on _*The Crush*_ and she really pays attention. She will pick up my archery catalog from cabelas or Lancaster before she will pick any other book. I had to buy her an elk and whitetail calander so she could have them in her toy box. I am trying to get the times straight to where we can see your show or record them so she can watch *The Crush and Bone Collectors* at the same time. The total time od tv she watches is _*The Crush and hopefully the Bone Collectors, and Dora the explorer. *_ what is funny is if she hears the words, "backpack" on the hunting show, she starts singing the DOra song. I tell her she has to whisper that song in the woods. lol

I cant wait to get her out this spring out scouting and having her watch me shoot the bow. 

Keep up the good work The Lord knows, WE need something to watch on TV that the whole family can still watch!

Kevin


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

Love the show, always liked Roadtrips, and bone collecter is just as good. really liked you and your daddy on the elk hunt.


----------



## Brewers2328 (Sep 24, 2007)

Michael thank you so much for making the best hunting show!!! I was wondering are you guys still going to keep doing Roadtrips?


----------



## mossyoak79 (Nov 18, 2008)

I love the new show Michael. . . I have been a big fan in the past and was so excited because I was getting ready to purchase a new bow and heard out about Bone Collector before the first episode, since I have watched every airing. I love the show and and take part in it every Sunday night. Thanks for bringing viewers like my self (ie normal country boy) quality hunting shows above the rest. Good luck in the new season and all the success Bone Collector is going to bring


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

Bone Collector is a great show. Don't change a thing. My 13 year old son Ethan that your show is the best.


----------



## hunt3dokc (Jan 30, 2008)

*Wow*

Congratulation Brother. You are truly blessed with Great Fans. Good Luck on the new Show.


----------



## bowman2242 (Jan 25, 2009)

love the show. I watch em all. dont change a thing :thumbs_up i agree keep ol blake shelton on there yall are a hoot together.:wink:


----------



## cornbread542 (Aug 4, 2005)

Great show! I gave Blake a hard time, at the ATA show, about the shot he made on that buck. lol I bet hunting camp is neve dull with that guy. 

Glad that your dad got an elk. You could tell that he was very excited and that you guys have a great relationship.


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

I love what I'm seen so far of Bone Collectors. The only comment I can make is that during the trip to the elevator with Mundt, he was being kinda corny in the semi. Or maybe that's just him.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Mike,

Thanks for the BC hat that you and T-boned signed and sent me.

I find it amazing that you took your best buck with stick and string just a few miles from my house.

Big Al does have some very managed land.

Keep on keeping on!:thumbs_up


----------



## ratfart (Jan 20, 2005)

I love the show, my whole family watches it, even my wife (which is saying something because she usually won't watch much of anything on TV). I love the banter between Nick, T-bone and you. Whenever you throw Blake Shelton in the mix it just gets better. 
I really enjoyed watching you hunt with your Dad. The true emotion you expressed when he shot that GIANT bull was fantastic. I was all choked up with you, that sense of pride and respect for your Dad is a testament to your character Mike. You are the real deal, no holds barred, take me as I am, reality TV the way it ought to be, personality! And I don't care if you have a game show, a cooking show, a movie review show, or a hunting show of another flavor - folks will turn in to see you do it, whatever IT is!!
Keep up the great work, keep being a nut and all us squirrels will be lookin' for ya on the tube!


----------



## bobcat1207 (Sep 12, 2007)

Keep on being the way you always are and any outdoor show your on will do good! It is easy to watch someone who is just like us and not putting on a show for the tube. Thanks for being real


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Great to having you posting here Mr. Waddel.:thumbs_up


----------



## SuchLike (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Michael, it's Troy down in Iowa. I like the new show. Keep up the good work, All 3 of the girls and Luke love it as well. Are you going to the Iowa Deer Classic, or will you be somewhere else. 

Your Georgia boys whooped up on LSU this year. Was not a great year to be a Tiger fan. Our freshman quarterback looks very promising. Hopefully he can take us back to the Promised land. We'll have to be a crispy on the next match up. Great job and keep up the good work.


----------



## cajunhunter (May 10, 2007)

You better keep an eye on the LSU boys. We will be back. I haven't got a chance to catch the show but I am going to DVR it. Glad you are on AT with us. I am looking to get an AM32.


----------



## FactsOfLife (Sep 30, 2002)

Bowtaritst said:


> I just re registered.. Like a dummy, I couldnt remember my old info and the ol lady is asleep, and she knows my password. To scared to wake her up.. I took the easy route and re did everything.. but yes my old username is Meyer1.


you charged into the cave and got your food back, and you're scared to wake up the old lady...


I wouldn't wake mine either, where's the bear cave!


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Like Roadtrips . . Bone Collector is an entertaining show. I love how you sort of focus on the camaraderie and camp life around the hunt too. The whole "We're gonna teach you how to kill a BIG BUCK" thing with lots of supposed pointers and lessons gets old after a while. Great show! Keep it up!!!


----------



## theanswer (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey Michael I have enjoyed watching all of your shows. The one thing I miss is the 3D competitions you use to do with Bill and the other guy. I think if you and your TV friends (from The Crush, Wild outdoors, Dream season, Realtree, The Choice, etc) would get together an do an all out bad to the bone 2 person team shooting (archery and muzzel loader) competition that would be great. The winning team could keep the trophy for a year and have bragging rights for the year. This way the ordinary hunter could see just how proficient with your weapons you professionals really are. May provoke those weekend warriors to spend more time practicing.


----------



## archerforever (Feb 17, 2005)

great show, as all others your invovled in! don't see a need to change anything! :thumbs_up


----------



## tpriest (Sep 14, 2005)

Bowtaritst said:


> Dude, Im telling you.. Moundt and Shelton are crazy! Fun guys to hunt with though.. Lots of editing required with these boys, some stuff not safe for national tv.lol


It would be funny to be able to see the unedited shows. Maybe they could be offered in the DVD format....unedited rating. It would be hilarious.

I will have to say Michael, I never thought in a million years you could bring a tear to my eye other than from laughing so hard at/with you. But the elk hunt with your father was awesome, to be hunting with him and to be next to him as he makes the shot.....priceless! it teared me up. Great show! 

I agree, come hunt some public land in IA! That would be a realistic show. I also have always thought of this concept. Get with hunters like me and a lot of the others on here. Find some hunters that would be willing to let you hunt the same propertys they hunt. Spend a typical week hunting that property and see how you fare. I always have wondered "how would Michael or the Drury's do on the same farms I hunt"? A show like that would really bring it home that you guys are really just like the average hunter! I have some pretty good farms in IA, I would be willing to give you a week on private, non managed (other that QDM pratices) farms that I hunt in Eastern IA. :darkbeer:


----------



## Cornraker (Jul 22, 2008)

awesome show man! every time i see it it makes me want to get out in the woods. Keep up the good work!


----------



## frsd44 (Sep 3, 2004)

The show is a winner. I have it programed into DTV reciever so that I don't miss it. It is nice to have a new show on the Outdoor Channel after the new year. Congrats and keep up the good work!!!


----------



## daver (Sep 3, 2005)

I watched it and I like it. It's a good show! I saw the one with you and your dad hunting elk.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Call me a skeptic - but I SERIOUSLY doubt this is actually Micheal Waddell....

I am sure he would not be so disrespectful as to refer to his Wife as "the ol lady"...

Couple that with some simple grammar and spelling shortcuts....I think this is a KID playing around..

If I am wrong...I can admit to that, but don't get your hopes up...


----------



## cyclegrip (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome show, can't get enough of it.


----------



## salty444 (Dec 16, 2006)

you guys should hold a drawing for us AT'ers and bring the winner along for a trophy hunt.


----------



## cajunhunter (May 10, 2007)

I found the problem. Cox in my area does not have the outdoor channel. I am going to have to fix this problem. So, I hope you guys are having a great time watching the show! Wish I could see it, maybe online.


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

Love the show, keep up the good work...


----------



## 137buck (Oct 4, 2005)

i think your show is one of the best out there...it's real and it is down to earth...but if i can make just one suggestion, make a show where you have all the funny outtakes/ bloopers...to me that would be great, if you guys are like the group i hunt with...there has to be some really funny stuff that you have cut out...Paul


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

*Huge Fan!*

Can I have your autograph...err...can you visit my personal page and leave a message?


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Archery Only*

Michael,

Sorry but I haven't seen Bone Collector yet, although if it's as good as Road Trips I'm sure I'll enjoy it. Please leave the gunpowder at home and only show the bow kills. There are plenty of other shows that only feature gun hunting, so it's nice to have a few "archery only" shows too.

Thanks and keep up the good work!! :thumbs_up


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Hello Mike !! Welcome :thumbs_up

Love all the stuff you guys do. Keep it up and keep it real :darkbeer:


----------



## donedealtim (Dec 17, 2008)

*: (*

Havent seen the show but have all the roadtrips dvds. I just had to shake my head when you were in Texas in the ted nugent blind which is the sleeper cab from a semi truck. You shot a 9 point then went to put some bubble gum in your mouth and shot a ten! Yoi should have lucky stripe as a sponsor! Or hubba bubba! I liked your wifes asking how far away the mall was on your elk hunt! Then they fought over the binoculars to watch you shoot it! Keep up the down to earth feel of your shows. Also would be cool if you could do some product testing and just be blunt and rate it like this product sucked or I would buy it. Thanks


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey Michael,

I just wanted to let you know that the Bone Collector IN MY OPINION is the Best show on the outdoor channel that I have seen in a long time. You and the crew, Nick and T-bone are the most down to earth fellers. You are entertaining along with emotional. Especially when your dad smoked his first elk.. That was awesome. Even I had a tear or two... So I just wanted you to know that Bone Collector will be my most important DVR show.. Thank you for being you and keep up the good work.. Had the pleasure of meeting you back in 2008 at Cabelas in Kansas and knew that you would be an inspiration. Take care and God Bless you and yours..

PS. MY WIFE IS CRAZY ABOUT YOU and she can't wait to watch BONE COLLECTOR every week..
PSS.. How's the ALPHAMAX 35?


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

Best show on TV hands down,and man I laugh my butt off when you guys get around Blake Shelton..Love the show and think they picked the best crew for the job..:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Michael! Your show rocks dude. Its easily one of the best put together shows I've seen on the out door channel from start to finish. Its more personable to us ever day hunters. Its about being with friends, relatives, and having a good time. Harvesting a deer with your buddies is like no other feeling. 

I surely hope the show continues for many seasons to come. The comrodery of yourself, TBone, & Nick Mundt is just awesome. You can't get any more real life then that. Keep up the great work Mr. Waddell!


----------



## lost n mi (Nov 17, 2007)

i havent got to see your new show yet but i can wait to watch it .Wheres your favorite place to turkey hunt ?


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

Your new show is absolutely awesome!!! It is a great mix of hunting and humor, which is a nice breath of fresh air from other hunting shows. It is nice to see a show that brings the viewers some of the behind the scenes happenings. Keep up the excellent work, you have a fan for life here :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

*Great show*

:thumbs_up I haven't missed a one. Leave it like it is and keep up the good work. Good hunting!!


----------



## HOYT300 (Dec 23, 2007)

hey mike great show and big fan of roadtrips. I think the idea of bringing your dad on the show is great .every chance i get i take my dad out and its not about weather you kill something but more about father&son time without my dad there would be no hunting for me the thing i love about sitting in that tree in the a.m watching the sun come up anyway great show keep up the good work and if ever up in mich give a call would like to hang awhile take care..


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Call me a skeptic - but I SERIOUSLY doubt this is actually Micheal Waddell....
> 
> I am sure he would not be so disrespectful as to refer to his Wife as "the ol lady"...
> 
> ...




Doc posted so I am sure the IP was checked!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> Doc posted so I am sure the IP was checked!


True......I just hate to see some smart ass kid make a mockery of Micheal....:thumbs_do


----------



## elkman6x6 (Apr 16, 2004)

*You are the MAN!*

I like your shows by far the best! You just look like you would be a blast to hunt with, if you ever want to come hunt some big old Montana Bulls public land hard core style let me know. I would just like to see alot more variety and adventure as far as the species and the places you hunt. But keep up all the fun. Life is short hunt like you mean it!


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

love the show michael you t-bone and nick make a great team it was nice meeting you guys at the ata


----------



## Southpaw38 (Nov 30, 2007)

The more i think about this the more i think we were all punk'd.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

His old At handle was Mayer. Not sure this is real deal Waddell.


----------



## Southpaw38 (Nov 30, 2007)

How many of you sign in each time you get on here?? I don't, i stay logged in. Might have been him, might have been some college kids drinking beer and laughing their a** off. If it was kids, here's to ya, it was a good one:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Call me a skeptic - but I SERIOUSLY doubt this is actually Micheal Waddell....
> 
> I am sure he would not be so disrespectful as to refer to his Wife as "the ol lady"...
> 
> ...


Hes not an old fart or anything because hes a professional makes him a professional keyboarder?...i dont see how "The Ol Lady" is so disrespectful...me and all my buddies use that term very loosely


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

CHAMPION2 said:


> His old At handle was Mayer. Not sure this is real deal Waddell.


read the post on the first page:wink:


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome: to at mike 
bone collector is agreat show A fine job keep up the good work


----------



## The Rev (Jun 9, 2006)

Why are you guys so serious on the show? Lighten up a bit and have some fun… “Great Show”:darkbeer:


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

Bowtaritst said:


> Hopefully some of you guys have seen the new show Bone Collector on Outdoor Channel. IF you have, thanks a ton for watching. We would love to hear your feedback on what you think. Its the only way we can make the show better to represent all of us that hunt and enjoy the outdoors.
> "making no excuse for being a hunter"
> Michael Waddell


I think for all ourt suport we need some hats, stickers somthing :icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*Schedule*

How about posting a show schedule. I have not seen it yet. May be on during the times I'm other schtuff watching TV. Thanks-Ken


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

MW, don't change a darn thing about your show, or what you do. You have the best thing going on tv. Keep on giving us the shows with your dad and your kids. Speaking as a war vet, and a guy whose dad can't hunt like he used to, it's good to see you cherishing the things that matter most.


----------



## GOTTABOWHUNT00 (Dec 13, 2008)

From SW Georgia!!! Love the show man!!!


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

The show is great and don't change anything that you guy's are doing. As far as the BC shirts and stuff they had some at the ATA show that were really cool looking but they are not on your web site when will they be available to buy them as singles. The company that has them are Club Red but you have to buy $350.00 minimum now that stinks.


----------



## Bowtaritst (Jan 29, 2009)

I def like opinions, like I said its the only way we can deliver what needs to be on a show. I agree that their should be a mix of different types of hunting and game as well as some DIY with no outfitters as well as some with outfitters so one can see in true documentary form what the different types of hunting are about. Then one can truely pick thier poison on how and what they would like to hunt are new things to try.
My biggest beef with doing any type of hunting show is to share the truth, keep it real, and be able to enjoy every type of hunting opp.. We need to fight to keep em all avail for the future.. Lotta wacks out there trying to take it all away from us!
BTY-Archery talk rocks! I know a I can always get to good hunters who understand hunting.
Waddell


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Hey Michael.

Love the show!!! Keep it up.

Now I gotta try to get my wife to take you and Shelton offer her desktop!!! I can't live up to that type of pressure!!! :wink: LOL*
`


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Mr. Micheal Waddell ....*

I do like your show. Indeed ... Im one of the ones who have been kickin the TV Guy who hops in the tree and whacks the deer in the pre-scouted-pre hung treestands. I enjoy watching the kill shots, I truly do. But for me and alot of others we want to also be able to find that big buck in our own area. I myself would be more interested in why that stand was placed there. Why is it on that side of the tree. How did the terrian determine this stand location. Why did you pick this spot to hunt anyway. Most TV hunting shows start with the TV hunter reaching for the bow on the bow hook and end with the shot he makes. Everything between screams at us to ...BUY ME. Myself I want something you cant go out and buy off a shelf ... knowledge. Who-When-Why-Where. We can make the shot. Just help us to learn to pick the spot ... that will increase my opertunity to be like Mike. :darkbeer:


----------



## jschulz70 (Dec 22, 2008)

I love the new show, you, Nick, & T-bone make it fun. It's like being in deer camp with my buddies.


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

Mr Waddell :thumbs_up:thumbs_up for the best show Around, Great bunch of fellas you have assembled, REAL hunter FOR real hunters, Keep on showing it how it is, May your Hoyts shoot strait and the BONE fall :darkbeer::thumbs_up


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

*Good Show!*

Watched it yesterday (DVR)...somebody has got to get T-Bone to shoot a Deer With Horns! 

Take a couple Air Force guys on your show!!!


----------



## Bowtaritst (Jan 29, 2009)

Jonathan Perret said:


> I love the show, but I do relate more to the Drury style shows-where the hunts are not so much "set up" as they *seem to be *in most other shows.
> 
> More and more land is getting bought up and hunting leases are getting lost. The regular joe's are having to either pay a pretty penny for a lease or battle with others to find deer on public land. A few of us 3-d shooters were talking about this just recently at a tournament, and most believed that the hunting industry is starting a downward spiral because of it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the honesty pal.. I too love the Druy's. They are the real deal! I guess I need to do a few more shows from my stomping grounds in Booger Bottom GA.. Cant get much down home and real than that.. Dont expect a 150, but we can lay down some slick heads with the hoyt and if we are lucky, I got tail scout shots of some 130-40ish deer.. I know they are there.. Hard to stay out of IA, IL and KS though.. Im spoiled and I admit it, I think even the Drury's will admit to that.


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

Also, you all should come out WEST more for mulies and YOU look to LOVE Puting the smackdown on ELK...:wink:


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

*Challenge...*

Hey Waddell!!!
Im sure the show would be nuts if you came to UTAH and hunted big back country mule deer on the wasatch. There are some of the biggest deer youll see out here, and the only way to get a chance is by HUNTING. No treestands here, just hard core spot and stalk. With your Hoyt connections, and fan base, you should have no problem with lodging, and a few spots to hunt hard at!


----------



## Bowtaritst (Jan 29, 2009)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> I do like your show. Indeed ... Im one of the ones who have been kickin the TV Guy who hops in the tree and whacks the deer in the pre-scouted-pre hung treestands. I enjoy watching the kill shots, I truly do. But for me and alot of others we want to also be able to find that big buck in our own area. I myself would be more interested in why that stand was placed there. Why is it on that side of the tree. How did the terrian determine this stand location. Why did you pick this spot to hunt anyway. Most TV hunting shows start with the TV hunter reaching for the bow on the bow hook and end with the shot he makes. Everything between screams at us to ...BUY ME. Myself I want something you cant go out and buy off a shelf ... knowledge. Who-When-Why-Where. We can make the shot. Just help us to learn to pick the spot ... that will increase my opertunity to be like Mike. :darkbeer:


Got cha bro! totally understood.. Im from GA and felt the same way before I got in the industry.. We will do a better job of this in the future. Hard to get all we want in a show with only 20min of footage time..


----------



## enrut (Aug 21, 2008)

Love the show and watch it every time I can. Loved the last one with your dad on the elk hunt... NICE BULL!! Keep up the good work and if you really want a DIY in Idaho just hollar..:thumbs_up

enrut


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Bowtaritst said:


> Got cha bro! totally understood.. Im from GA and felt the same way before I got in the industry.. We will do a better job of this in the future. Hard to get all we want in a show with only 20min of footage time..


Michael, ya need an hour long show. I am pretty sure everybody would vote for that. Another thing we like is the lodge and camp footage with all the screwing around. Thats keeping it real.......


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Call me a skeptic - but I SERIOUSLY doubt this is actually Micheal Waddell....
> 
> I am sure he would not be so disrespectful as to refer to his Wife as "the ol lady"...
> 
> ...


You're wrong.


----------



## Hottarcher (Mar 18, 2008)

chasnfreaknasty said:


> Michael awesome show! I love Road Trips and Bone Collectors. By far they are the best shows on tv. Got the dvr set. Tell your dad congrats on the elk! Look forward to getting some of the BC clothing scentblocker has out! Are you still going to do Road Trips too? You need to come do a gator hunt with my cousin-n-law Jason Schack down in Melbourne, Fl. He knows you from high pine in Georgia. I would love to meet you some day!


I consider myself a southerner but what the heck is a cousin-in-law? Foxworthy, help a brother out!


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

I Haven't seen the new show, but I like "Road Trips" :thumbs_up


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

MW, any more hunts with Blake panned in the near future? That sucker kills me. "Here comes Michael's deer, he is half the deer mine is". Will Rusty Tabor be on any of the BC episodes? Keep it up Michael.


----------



## Hottarcher (Mar 18, 2008)

a1hoyt.ca said:


> Wow what a great show it is a everything that hunting values are supposed to be just caught your latest one to bad T Bone did not get a buck I have to say Munt your Milk River buck was cool looking love the necklace and the fact you were so prode of that buck that was cool. Mike love the new show. :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


Aren't T-Bone's speciality slick heads?:wink:


----------



## mjcop518 (Nov 8, 2008)

Love the show. But I have to say that I am mad at Hoyt!!!!!!!!!

Wait to announce the new Bone Collector AM model after I already bought one, thanks Hoyt glad I have only been shooting your bows for 22 years and you still never fail to surprize me...


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

Michael, 

First I just want to say your shows rock! While I've never met ya in person you come across as just being one of the guys and it makes a viewer, like myself, be able to relate to you as someone they would love to share a deer camp with.

As for the show. I like the idea of bringing "amatuers" into the mix. Even though I know you still you feel excitement of dropping a 140 buck its hard to duplicate that level of excitement you get out of guy that just shot his first 140 class buck ever. For guys like yourself that have had the opportunity to kill ALOT of big bucks it takes some real monsters to bring out that adrenaline rushed smile, if you know what I'm mean. Seeing someone that is totally shaken from taking what is thier biggest buck ever is something that is just plain fun to see, even on TV.

And if you ever decide to start bringing amatuers on the show shoot me a PM I'd be happy to be the first!! :wink:

Mike


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

Bowtaritst said:


> Got cha bro! totally understood.. Im from GA and felt the same way before I got in the industry.. We will do a better job of this in the future. Hard to get all we want in a show with only 20min of footage time..


That's my point exactly. Limit the sponsors. Limit the comericals. Increase the show length. Give us 45+ minute of a 60 minute show. We can see what your using ... 
Our family has several hundres acres on the Iowa-Missouri line due north of KC, Bill Jerden has been in a tree within 200 yards of my honey hole. I had 18 bucks in 6 days under my stand last year. Only 2 - 150 class and up ... why? 
I seen 4 or 5 170"+ deer last year. Am I in the wrong area for the larger mature deer to hang out? How do you find ... Da big one's area. The sign is there. He's close, but am I? How do you dial in to bow range on the larger bucks home turf?


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

I like the show,and also I would like to add that there are many,many tv hunters out there ,but not many of your caliber that represent hunters and do a fine job of it!

I have never watched a hunting show yet with Mr. Waddell in it that wasn't decent.You seem to know what you are doing,just like your hunting,keep it up you're doing something great!

Its also a show the kids like!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Bellows1 said:


> You're wrong.



Awesome then! GAme on!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhuntercody (Mar 21, 2007)

love both your shows. anytime you wanna hunt black bears in maine just look me up. got some really nice spots. most are water access only.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Hottarcher (Mar 18, 2008)

CHAMPION2 said:


> His old At handle was Mayer. Not sure this is real deal Waddell.


Read the first couple of posts.


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

What's your current archery setup, and what bow were you using in the hunt where your dad killed his first Elk? Thanks,John


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bowtaritst said:


> I def like opinions, like I said its the only way we can deliver what needs to be on a show. I agree that their should be a mix of different types of hunting and game as well as some DIY with no outfitters as well as some with outfitters so one can see in true documentary form what the different types of hunting are about. Then one can truely pick thier poison on how and what they would like to hunt are new things to try.
> My biggest beef with doing any type of hunting show is to share the truth, keep it real, and be able to enjoy every type of hunting opp.. We need to fight to keep em all avail for the future.. Lotta wacks out there trying to take it all away from us!
> BTY-Archery talk rocks! I know a I can always get to good hunters who understand hunting.
> Waddell



:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Keep up the great work!

Looking forward to the Indiana footage.

Travis told me that you guys have a tribute to Kim, that is very cool!


----------



## Hottarcher (Mar 18, 2008)

nywell said:


> How about posting a show schedule. I have not seen it yet. May be on during the times I'm other schtuff watching TV. Thanks-Ken


Go to the Outdoor Channels website. They have a schedule of all their shows.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> I do like your show. Indeed ... Im one of the ones who have been kickin the TV Guy who hops in the tree and whacks the deer in the pre-scouted-pre hung treestands. I enjoy watching the kill shots, I truly do. But for me and alot of others we want to also be able to find that big buck in our own area. I myself would be more interested in why that stand was placed there. Why is it on that side of the tree. How did the terrian determine this stand location. Why did you pick this spot to hunt anyway. Most TV hunting shows start with the TV hunter reaching for the bow on the bow hook and end with the shot he makes. Everything between screams at us to ...BUY ME. Myself I want something you cant go out and buy off a shelf ... knowledge. Who-When-Why-Where. We can make the shot. Just help us to learn to pick the spot ... that will increase my opertunity to be like Mike. :darkbeer:


To each his own I guess. I get bored stiff watching all that stuff on some of these shows. I've been deer hunting for 30+ years and I guess if I don't know where to put my stand by now I should probably quit.


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> :thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> 
> Keep up the great work!
> 
> ...


Ditto!! Cant wait. That's going to be on the Roadtrips series correct??


----------



## shamlin (Aug 18, 2007)

*Love It*

Just wanted to let you know that the logo that was created for the show is Kick [email protected]%!! My kids think it is the coolest thing in the world. They are already wanting some stickers to put on their trucks. I also love that opening theme music. The show is really cool to watch. I especially loved the 2 parter with your Dad and the elk hunt. I swear it touched me, because I always wanted to take my Dad on a similar trip and he died of cancer before I could make it happen. It was a lesson learned. Glad to see you are doing the right things in sharing the time with your Dad. Anyways.....Great Show!!


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

Your shows are great no doubt about it!!!! keep up the great hunting!!!!!!!!


----------



## salty444 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thank you for taking the time to post...

how awesome would it be to see bowtartist's bow in the classifieds LOL


btw, what is a BOWTARTIST ?


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

When is the Indiana trip supposed to air? Seen some sweet pics of that trip on hoyt.com


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

CHAMPION2 said:


> His old At handle was Mayer. Not sure this is real deal Waddell.


This is the 'Real Deal'...:nod:


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

Mr. October said:


> To each his own I guess. I get bored stiff watching all that stuff on some of these shows. I've been deer hunting for 30+ years and I guess if I don't know where to put my stand by now I should probably quit.


Kinda agree with ya there. Some info is great but when I watch the show I don't want to be taking notes. It's time to relax and laugh a little:tongue:


----------



## Hottarcher (Mar 18, 2008)

*Bone Collector & Texas Trophy Hunters*

Michael, yesterday I watched TTH and they showed the episode of the guy that shared elk camp w/ you and your Dad. It was neat to see Bone Collectors & TTH do so many quality hunts on 3 separate episodes. I really like your shows but I think I like your commercials even better. Are the twin girls actually yours? Man, you and Ashley must have your hands full. Keep up the good work w/ your shows but as an ol'man (w/ some advice) keep that family closer. Although I believe w/ the relationship that you & your Dad portray I don't think that will be a problem. GOD bless.:thumbs_up


----------



## trashykiller (Dec 5, 2007)

*Kill Em!*

I agree with Mr. October. I just want to watch the meat and taters! As for Michael and them Bone collector boys Im from north florida and can relate to them much better than some shows where the hunters talk like a bunch of biologists. Knock em down Mike!


----------



## blueribbon (Nov 28, 2008)

What's up Michael,

The format of the show has been very entertaining with the personalities that you have put together. The last episode with Mundt and T-bone made me think of the movie Anchorman. Mundt with the mustache would have fit right in. The only thing that I would like to see more of is a format that lets a trophy be seen in the eye of the beholder. With that being said it would be nice to see hunts in different states. Realizing that not all states have the big buck potential that Kansas or Iowa have those states still have mature bucks that are trophy's in their own right.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I've seen all the episodes so far I think. KS Deer, CO Elk, Milk River Whitetails etc. 

Three things I would suggest: 

1)Add a segment where T Bone gives some tech talk about bow tuning, arrows, broadheads, how to miss big KS bucks . . . :wink:. Seriously, that would be a great addition to your show. 

2) Maybe some variation of "In Pursuit's" Zooming in section where they go into some details about where and why you guys are hunting where you are.

3) I'd love to see a ram hunt in the Rockies. 

Good luck with the Show!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Don't we sound like starstruck fans 

Michael - I've had the opportunity to meet you a couple times and you're a good guy, keep up the good work!

I was at 7J in Sept and despite close calls it wasn't working. Coming down to the wire and Jeff said I know the spot. It worked for Waddell at the last minute and it'll work for you....it did. Same stand, similar shot and a long night before the recovery 

I'm looking forward to your footage of that hunt. The rack looked great :thumbs_up


----------



## frsd44 (Sep 3, 2004)

Michael, I don't know if this has been suggested yet, but have you ever considered filming a hunt here in Pennsylvania.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

Mr. October said:


> To each his own I guess. I get bored stiff watching all that stuff on some of these shows. I've been deer hunting for 30+ years and I guess if I don't know where to put my stand by now I should probably quit.


It's not that I cant get a deer under my tree. I have been in the tree's as long as you have. But these "BIG" bucks are big for a reason. There smart. I can whack a nice buck every year. I want to increase my ability to focus in on the mature hard to kill big boy that seems to have his own agenda. "NO" I'll never quit. Im just running out of wall space and Im getting to fat to keep climbing these trees. There are big 170"-200" deer on our property ... but they have this 6th sence ... they know where Im at or where Im going before I leave the cabin. Hunting mature large bucks ... is nothing like shootin there young off spring before they achieve the abilities of The Big Boys. I seen a Big Buck look at my boot track one day in the mud. He did the tail tuck and slipped on out of there. He didnt smell it ... he saw it. That's a smart buck.


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

I like some shows that are on Bone Collector is awsome you and your father Elk hunting AWSOME.Have a buddy who loves your show signed up right after in the Brotherhood.He even got a TAT of the logo made a lil darker.YA need more shows w/Blake in it.Hope he didn't mind I posted his tat


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Michael.
Seriously, something I think we all would like and enjoy. Travis is a whiz, especially with the Hoyts. Put together some type of a tech tip section where he does a couple of minutes of tuning tips or tricks he does to help make bows shoot or hold better.
Problem is, do you cater to the more advanced shooters or to the everyday, beginning bowhunters that barely know which way to point the bow? Either way, lots of people will benefit from it and IMO would be one more thing to help seperate your show from others. I know some others do a little tech tip but not like I know Travis is capable of. 
Also, went to your website to buy some Bone Collector shirts and things. You need to get some shirts on there that T-bone can wear also. Some of us need that little bit bigger shirt. :wink: Sometimes, 2x is just isn't quite enough but I am working on it.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Is this really you Waddell????? 

Now ill say the collector and every show that waddell has done is by far my fav, got some of the greatest personalities.


----------



## chasnfreaknasty (Jan 6, 2008)

Hottarcher said:


> I consider myself a southerner but what the heck is a cousin-in-law? Foxworthy, help a brother out!


Hottarcher it is my cousin's husband. I am related because she(my cousin) married him. I looked up waddells handle he said he used to be (meyer1) and nothing came up with that handle. Hope this is waddell cause he is the man!:thumbs_up Love the verse you got there!


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

michael, 
my cousin and i are huge fans of yours, t-bone and nick! we watch every week. my cousins nick name is now "squeedunk" from one of your shows. as fas as feedback........dont change anything, the shows are great. you guys really livin things up. thank you for putting great hunting shows out there and i hope you continue to do so. i have not read all the posts so i dont know if this was asked or not but, are you going to continue road trips? i have to say road trips was #1 for me but now i have tie with bone collectors! 

fellow bone collector,
kevin pratt


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I love to watch all of your shows...very down to earth personality. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Best Regards,
Tim


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

UCNYbowhunter said:


> I like some shows that are on Bone Collector is awsome you and your father Elk hunting AWSOME.Have ..


Absolutely agree there. I haven't been able to get one for my dad with a bow yet. For that, I envy Mr. Waddell.:thumbs_up


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Bowtaritst said:


> Dude, Im telling you.. Moundt and Shelton are crazy!


funny but you spelled your tv partner and good buddies name wrong?? Its MUNDT


----------



## Hottarcher (Mar 18, 2008)

chasnfreaknasty said:


> Hottarcher it is my cousin's husband. I am related because she(my cousin) married him. I looked up waddells handle he said he used to be (meyer1) and nothing came up with that handle. Hope this is waddell cause he is the man!:thumbs_up Love the verse you got there!


Thanks, on both counts!


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Bowtaritst said:


> Got cha bro! totally understood.. Im from GA and felt the same way before I got in the industry.. We will do a better job of this in the future. *Hard to get all we want in a show with only 20min of footage time*..


*Why don't you go to an hour show. I know your fans would love it.* :thumbs_up


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

NARLEYHORNS said:


> It's not that I cant get a deer under my tree. I have been in the tree's as long as you have. But these "BIG" bucks are big for a reason. There smart. I can whack a nice buck every year. I want to increase my ability to focus in on the mature hard to kill big boy that seems to have his own agenda. "NO" I'll never quit. Im just running out of wall space and Im getting to fat to keep climbing these trees. There are big 170"-200" deer on our property ... but they have this 6th sence ... they know where Im at or where Im going before I leave the cabin. Hunting mature large bucks ... is nothing like shootin there young off spring before they achieve the abilities of The Big Boys. I seen a Big Buck look at my boot track one day in the mud. He did the tail tuck and slipped on out of there. He didnt smell it ... he saw it. That's a smart buck.


Narley . . I wasn't trying to pick on you . . I knew what you meant. Obviously folks like Mr. Waddell have had far more opportunities to hunt bruiser bucks then most of us ever will . . . I just find some of those shows where they yap for 20 minutes about building your food plot, placing your trailcam, and putting up your treestand to be kinda snoozers for the most part. While that information is all good, it doesn't exactly make for interesting television.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Great show*

The show is awesome,i know you are probably getting sick of hearing this but it rocks ! My wife and i and our kids got to talk to you for quite some time at Gander Mountain in Wausau Wisconsin.You are a down to earth guy keep up the great shows. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up Steve S.


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

Michael,

I really enjoy your show. What impresses me about it the most it looks like you guys have allot of fun doing it. For me I could care less about how big a deer you shoot. I like to see the fun and joking around stuff. Of course it is a hunting show but the real life stuff is what I like.


It reminds me of our hunting trips with my friends.

If you think your a real hunter come to Pennsylvania where I live and see what you can shoot. ****, I even hook you up with a spot. The biggest deer antlers around here can be fit in a 30 pack....


Keep if fun....


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Love the show!!

As some others mentioned already, would love to see more info about why you chose to hunt the area you did, maybe an archery tech segment from T-bone, and a few DIY hunts inplace of outfitters.


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

I'll assume this thread is legit, not a hoax . . . 

I've seen the show a couple times and it is definitely one of the best, if not the best, hunting show on TV, for all the reasons the other guys listed above . . . which reminds me I need to make sure I don't miss it this week . . . .

with that in mind . . . here is some constructive criticism for your consideration:

- like most other shows on TV these days, I think it is too "trophy oriented" which devalues the other aspects of the sport -- I think you do make an effort to portray the whole experience, but remember it isn't all about trophies . . . at least not to me . . . I think this over-emphasis on trophies gives the non-hunting public the wrong idea and is sending the whole sport in the wrong direction

- do some hunts without outfitters . . . yes you do seem like regular guys in most aspects, but I don't know any regular guys who can afford to hunt with an outfitter all the time . . . real regular guys do DIY hunts on public land

- show more of the work and preparation that goes into the hunt

- show more of the recovery process after the shot -- go find the arrow, follow the blood trail, etc. . . . I know you have to be careful about this on TV, but us bowhunters want to see that stuff, it is part of the experience . . . even the details of the hit (entry and exit wounds, etc . . . . probably a little too much for TV but you get the idea)

- balance the successful hunts with unsuccessful ones (a little more like real life!) ; emphasize all of the time that goes between the kill shots

- do a short equipment review, showing what kind of gear you are using and why -- draw weight, arrow weight, broadheads, tradeoffs and why you picked that combination

- include archery tech tips or shooting tips, or some fun shooting like the other guy suggested -- good opportunity to highlite your sponsors bows a little more without it being a pure commercial

- if there are skills or tricks that help you be successful (other than paying the right outfitter to plunk you into the right stand) let us know what they are!

- do some hunts in some more challenging areas -- we don't all have 170" bucks behind every tree, and we can't all travel to Iowa or Texas to do our hunting -- ever been to Massachusetts? :wink:

You may already be doing some of these things, I've some of the shows . . . 

Keep up the good work, looking forward to the show!


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

illbowhunter said:


> *Why don't you go to an hour show. I know your fans would love it.* :thumbs_up


X2, second that


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

One hour shows would be awesome!:thumbs_up


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*My wife and I really enjoyed your show recently with you Dad on the elk hunt.

That was just the best!!! *


----------



## HEADBONES (Jul 3, 2008)

I love the show. IMO a show with a awesome cast is what makes up some of the excitement. Your show has that. I will continue to watch faithfully.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

You have a great show I have always enjoyed watching you. Thanks for the entertainment I think the new show is also great. I agree you should go to an hr show>

Jason


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

I REALLY miss the outdoor channel. All I have is versus from my cable company.


----------



## bburen (Nov 17, 2008)

Great show Waddell, you guys show what hunt camp should be. Guy just messin around havin fun but serious about the hunt as well. Keep it up!!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## JAMBF750 (Jan 7, 2008)

MW,

What can I say…it’s the only show I watch that doesn’t get deleted on the DVR? 

You and I met a couple times at the ATA show. I was showing off our new Round Handle Camo Hex Key Sets. You were nice enough to sign my son’s (10 years old) Bone Collector hat, his bow and a poster, and I want to thank you again for this. However; because you all signed his bow (including Blake, Lee and Tiff), it had to be retired, so you all actually cost me $400. :wink:

Your personality along with the others, including your guest like Blake, is what makes the show successful. It’s not just about the hunt / kill, but the experience you get to share with friends and family. When a 10 year old can’t wait to see the next episode, you know you’re on to something. 

Please don’t change a thing…just keep it real and it will be our pleasure to watch.

BTW, I’m Bone Collector member #35.

JAM


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

That show with your Dad getting the Elk was awesome. I have seen you take many animals but I think you may have been more emotional on that kill by your father than I have ever seen. Thanks for a great show. I will continue to watch.


----------



## so1ocam (Aug 24, 2007)

haven't watched a show yet. when is it on?


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

Mr. October said:


> Narley . . I wasn't trying to pick on you . . I knew what you meant. Obviously folks like Mr. Waddell have had far more opportunities to hunt bruiser bucks then most of us ever will . . . I just find some of those shows where they yap for 20 minutes about building your food plot, placing your trailcam, and putting up your treestand to be kinda snoozers for the most part. While that information is all good, it doesn't exactly make for interesting television.


I know what your saying ..... but if this is indeed Waddell on here, I think he could make taking the mother-in-law to a tree interesting and educational. I just want to see more than sniper shots from treestands. If Im reaching for my SPEED PRO ... aint nothing Mr. Waddell can do for me then. It's now between "Me" - "God" and this "HCA SPEED PRO" at that point. I just see my son / our sons getting and seeing nothing from these hunts other than .... the shot. You cannot just get in a tree as they do .... and a nice buck come walking by. There is homework to be done. This is not spoken of or even related to beyond thanking the guide that hung the stand in the path of the deer to begin with. I think our youth one day wont be able to find a whitetail without a SD card. The importants of deer sign, the ability to undestand it, and hunt it without trail cams is very important. "NO" I will not leave home without my trailcam. I myself ,have had the great benifit of my father who has hunted Whitetail since the early 60's ... the old fashion way. This is the knowledge and the art that it being lost. Market a DVD if they would like. These guys are put on pedistals as great hunters, and indeed some are, as Waddell is. Without questions there great shots. But ... Can these dogs hunt? Can they walk head long into the timber, find and harvest a buck without a guide's treestand. 

My sons reaction to his first hunt ... Dang this is harder than it looked. Why? As Seen On TV is why. Then you have to explain ... This AINT Dads fault .... these TVguys do this for a living. This is not how it really is out in the woods. These TVguys are famous deer hunters and there are people all over the USA that would love for them to come shoot a deer on there place. People and Guides call after seeing or finding a Big TV Buck that is patterned to the point that odds are good he will show up for the film. 

SO ,,,, just set back .... shut up .... that little forked horn will be here I promise .... LOL DAD! :wink:

I like your show Waddell ... keep it real. I think I could count on you fetchin supper ... #3 Taco Supreme, yes "SoftTaco", with a LG D.P. , 

:thumbs_up Good show Waddell.



.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey Michael,

I like your show a lot. I really appreciate your humor and the way that you show us that you are "human" and have a good time around the camp, not just out on the hunt.

Many of the boys in my classes, (I'm a 6th grade school teacher)talk about watching your show. So you are getting through to the young generation, not just old guys like me.:wink:

One of the things that I like the best is when you hunt with your dad. Would love to see more hunts with just you and your dad.

The only other thing that I would like to see, is a show that concentrates on the gear you are using. From bow, arrow, broadhead, release etc. Maybe even show your arrow speed and other goodies like that.

Thanks and keep up the great work.

Kev


----------



## bigbowman14 (Sep 14, 2006)

very cool show..i record it and watch it on my dvr...I enjoyed the "make no excuses for who you are" part..and I really enjoyed watching your dad put the smack down on that bull..Very nice elk...keep on rocking big boy!:thumbs_up


----------



## X-3-D-Shooter-X (May 27, 2007)

Hey Michael I really enjoy the Show and its good to see T-Bone put the Smack Down.:thumbs_up:beer::wink:


----------



## trophytaker75 (Sep 10, 2006)

I havent seen you in a bad hunting show yet...Keep up the good work let us know if you need a new hunting buddy or just someone to carry your arrows LOL


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

As posted before I would like to see you lay the smack down on some thunder chickens with the bow!


----------



## richardh8700 (Feb 8, 2008)

Love it


----------



## seanclearly (Jun 7, 2007)

My favorite hunting show to watch. You guys keep it real and give people a great idea of how fun hunting camp can be along with the fun of the hunt. I have always been a fan of Roadtrips and being from North Florida can relate to the Georgia and Alabama boys. Congrats on the new show and keep it up.


----------



## OR Archer1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Good show. My only complaint would be your catch phrases. They're getting a little old lol. You need to come up with some new ones :teeth:


----------



## flounder112 (Dec 30, 2008)

*the show*

it rocks love watching it, it was great seeing your father on the show also thats what its all about hunting with friends and family


----------



## trykonron (Sep 24, 2007)

put me on it :wink:


----------



## hyj (Aug 27, 2007)

*keep it coming*

1. really like it, don't change a thing
2. it's one of only a handfull that I DVR:thumbs_up
3. The name can mislead some, my wife thought I was DVRing ...shall we say, "adult entertainment" :mg:
4. I would love to see what goes on at those campfires after the tape stops rolling, you hang with some funny dudes:darkbeer: how about an uncensored behind the scenes DVD
5. keep up the good work, waffle house!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Out of all the shows I'd have to say yours is at the top of the pile for me. I like Cam's OK too. Tiffany has a bit of an edge on ya but what can you say?


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

*A fan*

I like your show but have to agree with the other guys who say lets see it done on public land or at least without outfitters. I'd rather see you back home in Ga shooting does and 120ish bucks. 

It's fun to see the monster bucks on the managed and high dollar outfitter grounds, but it's not what most of us do. Trying to mix it up would be a great change.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Todd 143 said:


> Just caught the last part of the Elk hunt with your dad .I thought it was a great show with your dad......Special.... My dad passed away when i was seventeen so now i get to hunt and teach my kids about hunting ... I had a special hunt this fall with my youngest son Ezra . He shot his first deer with a bow . It was a nice big doe and i have it all on video he made me proud...and I think my dad would have been proud too.....


 I lost my dad also at 18 and had just got to know him because of bowhunting. We weren't very close until he started shooting with me and hunted his first fall with a bow (I started on my own at 16).. I could see the enjoyment in his eyes when we'd meet back at the truck and during every practice session with the bows.

Archery and bowhunting creats a strong bond within the family and I also envy Michael on the last show hunting with his dad. That must surely have been a bonding event between you and your dad Michael and I thank both of you for airing that show:thumbs_up

Follow your heart Michael and take your show where you think it should, your head is in the right place:wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Great Show .


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for keeping it real!!


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*Blake*

Your shows in the past with Nick Mundt and Blake are some of the funniest shows any where, not just on hunting and out doors.
I swear Blake Shelton is an A list comedian as well as an A list singer and Artist.Your show transcends the average whispering into the microphone and sell a product show, that some of the shows are boiled down to You ROCK brother!!!:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Really love it. Been a big fan of Nick an T Bone for a while. Just don't do like Roadtrips has done now and make it a country music show. I know I know, they hunt also.


----------



## mwitty111 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi,



> Do a public land DIY hunt. Maybe it will silence some of these guys that constantly gripe about all the "TV hunters" not being able to do it without an outfitter.


I agree with this idea, but for different reasons. I think a lot of people, like me, watch the shows not only for entertainment or medicating their buck fever, but also for the possibility of learning a little something new... a new technique, a new way of looking at something, maybe even as a way to boost their own confidence before getting out there themselves.

For example, I hunt public land occasionally, but mostly SMALL private lots. I often have a hard time coming to a final decision on stand location. I find trails and rubs, scrapes and droppings like everyone else. I think about cover and the prevailing wind direction and all that. But I'm never completely comfortable with my stand choice (which I know is a problem only I can fix). I always get that crappy feeling once I'm up in the tree, "well dam, that tree over there looks much better now that I'm up here". But aside from that, I fee like I'm doing everything I can to put myself in the best situation I can for seeing deer. But at the same time, I also feel the results aren't as good as they could be.

I would love to see a show or a DVD where a couple of guys/gals come into a piece of land they know little to nothing about, never hunted there before with a printed map from Google, and scout it out right in front of us, from beginning to end (with editing of course) . Find some sign, talk about the lay of the land, the wind, all that stuff and talk about why you're picking THAT tree over THAT tree or whatever.

I know it's not that easy when you're trying to put a program together that's entertaining and accessible to as many viewers as possible; action sells. Hey, I like to watch the big boys comin' into the grunt call and get smoked as much as the next guy. But I would love to watch a couple of hunters seek out a new piece of land, talk to the land owner, get out there and scout it for the first time, talk about what you're seeing, what you're looking for, how you're going to choose where to hunt... and if in the end, that results in shooting doe, so be it. If it means seeing some deer, but not shooting at all, so be it.

I wish my hunting season was nothing but kill shots all season long, just like a DVD. But we all know that ain't how it is. If there was a way for me to feel more connected, have more in common with the participants in the show, I'd really dig that.

I hope that made some sense. Thanks!


-Witty

p.s. Also, it would be cool see to the "action" from a distance sometimes, instead of right on top of the hunter. I'd love to see the cameraman set up 20, 30 yards from the hunter, so we could see the deer and the hunter in the same frame once in a while... see the archer draw down on deer and watch the whole event happen in one shot. Just an idea.

Oh and, I'd love to see a hunt in the east sometime... Virginia, Maryland, N.C. It ain't Texas, it ain't the midwest, they're not the monsters of the northern states or Canada. But it's still deer hunting, just a totally different gig than hunting in those places. The Blue Ridge has it's own set of challenges, rarely, if ever seen in today's hunting shows and DVD's.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I've watched every show so far and it is good. I really enjoyed the Cielo Vista hunt, I would love to hunt that ranch. Did you hunt New Mexico or Wyoming this year for elk?


----------



## DirtNapTV (Aug 7, 2005)

*Bone Collectors*

The show is great, alot more graphics than you had on Roadtrips, I used to shoot 3D with T-Bone and the guy is never serious, you have done well with the new show, wish you luck in all your future ventures.

Keep up the good work and keep giving them"Dirt Naps" to the wildlife.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

*good show.*

i have always liked your personality and your shows. You always seemed like a guy i wanted to have in camp. thats saying alot considering most of those guys i wouldnt want in camp on other shows. Waddell, Eichler, Primos and Eastman guys are really the only shows i watch. i realize how hard it is to get DIY public land hunts on video, but it would be sure nice to see you give it a try....call up Cameron Haynes....im sure he could help.

Bone Collector is a good show. loved the show with your Dad. makes me miss my Dad more and still bothers me we never got to go elk hunting before he passed away to soon.


----------



## Tank29 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey Michael, The Bone Collector is the best hunting show on TV right now...Love how you guys have fun and enjoy what you are doing...Keep up the GREAT job and my DVR has The Bone Collector set to #1...:wink::thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## JPblkSS (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey the show is awesome we just got that DVR thing that I didn't know how to use so I even read the manual to figure out how to do it so now I got every episode recorded it's awesome. Keep it up man...also do you ever hunt up in PA at all??


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

Michael,

First I just want to say I appreciate your willingness to come on this site and open yourself up to suggestions/critique and maybe(hopefully not) ridicule.

I really enjoy your shows, Bone Collectors, Road Trips, it doesn't matter. You're definately blessed in your job and in your personality. I especially enjoyed the hunt with your Pop and his first score on an Elk, as many others here have. Just a great moment that many, many hunters can relate to with similar life experiences.

I just want to say that I absolutely can see the business you're in for what it is, and I can respect a "Celebrity" like yourself for staying grounded and genuine throughout your career. I realize bills must be paid, sponsors must be satisfied, networks must be pleased as well. And throughout it all, with only a 30 minute time slot you provide time and time again very entertaining and REAL shows.

I am TOTALLY envious of your composure when the moment of truth is at hand!!! It's all I can do to not fall apart sometimes :greenwithenvy:


----------



## skipper26 (Feb 28, 2008)

Great show, love t-bone and have always enjoyed nick when he was on any of the other shows. you made a good choice in those two. Keep up the good work :thumbs_up


----------



## Doepopper (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello Michael, I love the new show. If you want suggestions then heres mine, come to Arkansas and hunt some of our wild hogs now that it is the off season. :thumbs_up


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

My favorite show on the tube! Never miss any of the Roadtrip shows or now the Bone Collector. Love the Elk Hunts!


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I am fortunate to live in the great state of Iowa and have the oppurtunity to hunt great bucks. Just because we have great bucks I can also say I hunt my nuts off to shoot the deer I do. I start scouting early season driving roads watching the fields and setting up cameras. IMO their isn't enough of this type of stuff shown on TV. As some of the others have said its all about the guys climbing up in a tree where the stand was set for them..the deer scouted and patterned for them..and the money laid down on the table..I believe there should be more intro. to why you are at this certain stand location (funnel, bed area, travel route between food & bed). Keep up the good work pushing this great sport. To many whack jobs out their trying to ban what keeps most of us sane. I grew up in the outdoors and I am a true believer if we can get more kids involved in the outdoors they will become better people as adults. Anytime you want to come hunt Iowa give me a holla:tongue: Keep on whackin!


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Great show...if I can't watch it when aired I DVR them all. You and your hunting compadre's are ALL REAL. You appeal to me and Im sure everyone else because we can relate to you guys. It almost as if Im there hunting "witch ya".Watching you guys I wonder if I and alot of others have lost that " fun -lovin good times" while out there. Keep up the good work:thumbs_up


----------



## wtwilli (Nov 25, 2008)

Micheal, love the new show and watch road trips but I am little upset with the title me and my boys been calling ourselfs bone collectors for years.good luck.


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

Bowtaritst said:


> Thanks for the honesty pal.. I too love the Druy's. They are the real deal! I guess I need to do a few more shows from my stomping grounds in Booger Bottom GA.. Cant get much down home and real than that.. Dont expect a 150, but we can lay down some slick heads with the hoyt and if we are lucky, I got tail scout shots of some 130-40ish deer.. I know they are there.. Hard to stay out of IA, IL and KS though.. Im spoiled and I admit it, I think even the Drury's will admit to that.



I totally understand how you could get spoiled. But I too would love to see some DYI hunts. From the scouting to the kill. The whole scenario. That would be more educational and more entertaining no matter if you only kill 120ish deer.That would be a change from the beaten path. 

With that said, I do love your shows.
Thanks for being true..


----------



## LPPLAYER59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Michael,

The new show's the best on TV and the ElK hunt with your dad was a good episode, I look forward to taking my father on an Elk trip this year for getting me involved in the sport when I was kid. Thanks for all of the entertainment.

BTW...Picked up my new AM 32 to get the "big daddy rabbits!!!!!"


----------



## cdmorten (Nov 23, 2006)

I haven't seen the show because Cox in AZ doesn't have the Outdoor Channel. :thumbs_do I miss that channel. 

Anyway, your Bone Collector Hoyt AMax is super cool. Nice job on that! I always used to enjoy your show by the way.


----------



## Bowtaritst (Jan 29, 2009)

Bert2 said:


> I'll assume this thread is legit, not a hoax . . .
> 
> I've seen the show a couple times and it is definitely one of the best, if not the best, hunting show on TV, for all the reasons the other guys listed above . . . which reminds me I need to make sure I don't miss it this week . . . .
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of this.. We are def going to mix it up on bone collector.. Itll be fun


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

Mikey 

Great show . Is there any thing i would change ! I think bringing some everyday fellers and per-die ladies on the show to have some great unique excitement i mean heck if i hunted just half the places i could die a happy man.

Congrats on the flick .

P.S. Tell ole Nick Chilly Willie says Hi


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

Mike,

Your shows are one of the few that keep it real and have not fallen or become propaganda programs. You guys show like it is; a good 'ol time with the buddies out in the field. Just like it was, is and always should be!

Keep it alive bud!

Thanks,
Scottie


----------



## Pittfall (Mar 21, 2005)

I love to catch your shows. They are very entertaining. Nick Mundt's Whitetail on the late night this week was a stud. I love the Mass.

I am especially appreciative by the way you conduct yourself. The people that you put yourself around are top shelf. The fact that you would come on a forum of fellow hunters, and fellowship speaks volumes.

You represent the heart of the true Southern Sportsmen. Unlike some tv personalities that I have met at hunting extravaganza's etc., you seem to be humbled by your good fortune, and really appreciate those that share your passion. This is very admirable character. Thank you for the great shows, and representing us all so honorably. God Bless, and keep it coming. Tom


----------



## lmarkowitz (Dec 20, 2007)

Love the show, as well as the Alphamax that you are shooting keep it up enjoyable to see someone who enjoys the sport as much as I do. What a great job! Picking up my new AM32 tomorrow can't wait!!!


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Congrats on bringing in a show that we as a hunting society needed. Good salt of the earth guys enjoying the outdoors. :thumbs_up


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

Best shows on the channel.. Keep it up.


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

I love the show. I enjoyed you taking your Pop on the elk hunt allot. Keep it real.


----------



## horns247365 (Dec 30, 2006)

Michael, the show is great. One of my favorites. I always try to get the wife and kids to watch as well cause it it is just great. Great show and you guys have been getting it right. Put the smack down on that joker and keep collecting.


----------



## ssurles268 (Jan 26, 2003)

Get a youth bow hunt, love watching the kids.

Lottery - have a drawing so one of us can hunt with you - us normal guys.

Public land hunt - Mississippi

And I may be the only one, but love the shows where you show shooting a doe or two for meat. Best part is you look just as excited as when you shoot a booner.

Never lose the kid like reaction. I can watch you show everytime cause no matter what you look excited.

Hog Hunting - Year Round addition


----------



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

I would love to see what you do to prep your bow and practice tips. You are always confident on laying the smack down from the rack down on the deer. I practice on targets alot and it doesn't always translate to the field situations. Not sure there is enough for an entire show, but I know I would enjoy seeing everything from broadhead tuning to your typical routine in the offseason. Oh and yeah that Shelton character is a gold mine. Keep collecting them bones...:wink:


----------



## demoIL (Jan 1, 2009)

Kind of surprised on how many replies this thread had received..
Huh..

Anyway.. Have not had much time to watch t.v. Since IL bow season closed I've been coyote hunting and been getting ready for the turkey season. 

I will check it out though, need to find out when it's on again.


----------



## hotrodcrk (Dec 28, 2008)

Bowtaritst said:


> Hopefully some of you guys have seen the new show Bone Collector on Outdoor Channel. IF you have, thanks a ton for watching. We would love to hear your feedback on what you think. Its the only way we can make the show better to represent all of us that hunt and enjoy the outdoors.
> "making no excuse for being a hunter"
> Michael Waddell


great show! You guys keep it real and very entertaining. Loved the episode with your dad.That emotion showed is what this sport is all about.


----------



## demoIL (Jan 1, 2009)

OH.. And I would agree with much of this.. Good Post!

If it matters, my little brother is a big fan and buys almost anything that has Waddell on it.. If you can impress him you guys are doing something right..



Bert2 said:


> I'll assume this thread is legit, not a hoax . . .
> 
> I've seen the show a couple times and it is definitely one of the best, if not the best, hunting show on TV, for all the reasons the other guys listed above . . . which reminds me I need to make sure I don't miss it this week . . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey Mike, love the show brother! Man in my eyes you guys can do no wrong. I've said it a hundred times, if there was ever a good ole country boys that deserved a shot at a life like this it's you all. Love the show don't change a thing:thumbs_up It's about time to put down some good ole KY Thunder chickens, you all come up and we'll do a little "Beard Collecting":wink:

I love that you make your dad a priority, My dad taught me to hunt and packed me to the woods before I could pack myself. Keep on Keepin on brother:thumbs_up


----------



## N. Dawoods (Jan 20, 2009)

FREAKNASTYDADDYRABBIT!

read through the entire thread. First, great show so far. Second, I filmed turkey hunts for three years, so I know how much more work goes into it than "just hunting". Hours of editting, hours on the road, losing sleep....
Most don't realize the *grind* you guys go through each season and off season. I do. MUCH RESPECT and kudos to you for making it appear so effortless. 
Third, coming here to ask your viewers response to the show illustrates going the extra mile and no doubt is a reason for your success. 

Keeping the show entertaining while incorporating all of these suggestions is going to be a challenge, but I'm sure y'all are up to the test. My only tidbit to pass along is this: 

Tom Kelley writes the best books on turkey hunting ever written. (If you've never read "The Tenth Legion", you would enjoy it) In the forward to one of his books he (and I'm paraphrasing here) states that his 'stories are not about turkeys so much as they are about the people who pursue them, with a few turkeys thrown in to keep it interesting.' 
In my opinion this is the reason your shows are so fun to watch. They are not only about the deer, but are about the people who pursue them with a few deer thrown in. We all know somebody just like T-Bone, and God help us, some of us even hunt with him. As long as you follow THAT recipe for a show, you could go after Boone and Crocket tadpoles in the ditch and we would watch. (not really, T-Bone, that was just hyperbole to demonstrate my point) 
Keep it interesting, keep the funny moments genuine (not TK and Mike forced slapstick,etc..) and keep collecting bone and we will all keep watching.

N. Dawoods


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

Absolutely love the show and everything else you and the Drury brothers do. Keep up the good work!!!!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Man you all live the life.


----------



## McHouck (Mar 14, 2007)

Great show!! Nice to see T-bone is taking care of his health and dropping the weight!! You need to have more shows with Blake Shelton...he is funny!!


----------



## arrow-n-bucks (Mar 22, 2007)

Production is top notch, soundtrack is great (yes I am in the "younger" generation), and the cast is the best trio on camera. Waddell is the energetic passionate provider for the family, T-bone is the very knowledgable outgoing professional, and Nick Mundt is, well, out there most of the time but none the less a very skilled hunter and cameraman. A top notch show that is at the top of the list! I'd like to see ya'll try to skewer some North Dakota ringnecks with a recurve! Serious hunting but I bet the entertainment value would be through the roof!!!!!!


----------



## BowhntrOma (Jul 27, 2006)

It would be cool to see a show just dedicated to how you set up and tune your bow. I mean something with a little substance to how you do it and why. Also your practice routine. There has been a lot of praise on this forum for your ability to make some hard shots so it would be awesome to see how you get the bow ready and how you practice.

Like the show, keep it coming!


----------



## merc200 (Oct 23, 2005)

*waddel*

Whats up my milky white brother lol! You ROCK and so does your show! We watch it re runs and all! If this is really thee waddell finish this for me you did a seminar with my bro dan whitmus the two time world bugling champ you said he could call a blank off a hound dog. Remember that one?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Bert2 said:


> I'll assume this thread is legit, not a hoax . . .
> !


and thats what i thought and seeing he spelt his buddies name wrong, moundt instead of mundt it got me thinking that from the start, who mispells your best buds name?


----------



## Sage Omnia (Jan 13, 2009)

till she read ol lady hehe


----------



## Steelers36 (Oct 20, 2006)

UCNYbowhunter said:


> I like some shows that are on Bone Collector is awsome you and your father Elk hunting AWSOME.Have a buddy who loves your show signed up right after in the Brotherhood.He even got a TAT of the logo made a lil darker.YA need more shows w/Blake in it.Hope he didn't mind I posted his tat




What was that sports commercial a few years back....oh yeah,,,,,, be a fan not a fanatic..:wink:


----------



## Hottarcher (Mar 18, 2008)

Steelers36 said:


> What was that sports commercial a few years back....oh yeah,,,,,, be a fan not a fanatic..:wink:


:thumbs_up


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

*Show*

Love the show. You guys need to do one with some of the Martin girls!!
Please !!!!!!!!! Just let em shoot BowTech's. The show with your dad was great. I really miss hunting with mine.


----------



## Bowtaritst (Jan 29, 2009)

merc200 said:


> Whats up my milky white brother lol! You ROCK and so does your show! We watch it re runs and all! If this is really thee waddell finish this for me you did a seminar with my bro dan whitmus the two time world bugling champ you said he could call a blank off a hound dog. Remember that one?


Tick! and that is how you spell Nicks last name.. Its Moundt.. Least that is the way I always spelled it, but I am from GA.. Spelling not really our game.
Waddell


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Brother you have an awesome show!

I'd like to take just one of those big deer in my lifetime!:wink::darkbeer:

I know you work hard for them!:darkbeer::tongue::thumbs_up


----------



## longaxle (Feb 5, 2005)

*Foooosure*

I do believe it is the man not the myth! How are things in ur neck of the woods these days? I'll bet the wife and kids have u hoppin! I also bet it is good to be home!


----------



## merc200 (Oct 23, 2005)

*waddell*



Bowtaritst said:


> Tick! and that is how you spell Nicks last name.. Its Moundt.. Least that is the way I always spelled it, but I am from GA.. Spelling not really our game.
> Waddell


Ya boys its him or one hell of a guess lol. Nice to have ya on here! Ya need to come on out to the northwest and shoot a black tail not the biggest deer but it sure would be nice to see a show on them just to show how damn hard a big one is to get with a bow! Keep those shows commin Take care!


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Bowtaritst said:


> Tick! and that is how you spell Nicks last name.. Its Moundt.. Least that is the way I always spelled it, but I am from GA.. Spelling not really our game.
> Waddell


mine either...hehe


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

i love watching your show! just don't show the same one over and over and over. i'm only going to watch each eposode 1 time. show some hog hunts!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Best show going ,Keep up the good work.You ever need a stand in ,give me a call.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dude! I ll be seeing you at the Eastern Sportmans Show in two weeks. You bringing any bone collector merchandise?


----------



## LA Archer (Aug 8, 2003)

Great show!! You guys rock! Bone Collectors has become one of my 2 favorite shows the other is Road Trips.


----------



## Jshep40 (Aug 28, 2006)

I lovee the line "he took it every where except to this years PETA convention" in this weeks show. I had the show on DVR and just watched it. Great show again, and WOW what a buck. I can not wait to hunt the Milk River. 

Also I must say I love the intro to your show. I am not a fandboy just love good hunting!


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks for keeping me entertained and laughing! :thumb:


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

*Got to hold and shoot the Bone Collector bow today and it was AWESOME!!!*

Your name on it makes it even better:thumbs_up

One of the best looking camo bows I have seen.


----------



## smakdown (Dec 9, 2005)

Great show! Would love to see a little more elk hunting and maybe a moose hunt here in there. You guys are on the right track as far as I am concerned. Best wishes from Indiana!


----------



## NJBowman (Oct 15, 2002)

Love the show. It looks like you had a ton of fun filming it. Keep up teh great work!


----------



## mbul (Oct 12, 2007)

*Top of the bowhunting tv lineup*

Bone Collectors is now at the top of my Tivo season pass list! C'mon...any bowhunting show is better than most programs on tv but the Brotherhood of the Bone Collectors is awesome! Elk hunting with your dad was the best episode followed closely by Nick wearing his "bling"! Keep up the great work and I can't wait to see next week's show.:thumbs_up


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

You still coming to Harrisburg, Pennsylvania? I won a 1 on 1 seminar with Chuck Adams at this show and when its over wanna stop buy and take a pic with ya.. Hope to see ya.. Joe


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

So far...so good...

You guys have a blast doing this, and it shows....that's what it's all about.

Keep it up.


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

*1c4:5*

I love the show. I was raised by my grand dad to hunt and fish, and I love the outdoor channels. On a serious note, I have a few suggestions that I think would improve most outdoor hunting shows. 
I would like for you guys to tell us more about your rigs instead of just listing your sponsors. I want to know that today you are shooting a certain bow , with a certain draw weight. Arrow speed. What vanes are you using and what arrow, and broadhead get what I am saying. And, please be honest. If its no good say so, don't try to sell us on a product just because they sponsor you. 
I would also like to see more on preserving the kill, and the benefits of eating what you harvest. We make some of the best homemade venision sausage you could ever want. That would be a show all by itself.
And, always give us more T-Bone, and he could give us some tips on arrow prep, fletching and such. Thanks dude, you are blessed
Keep it entertaining and real.

God Bless


----------



## bowfiddler (Aug 2, 2002)

Love the show!! I have my DVR set to record all episodes.


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 14, 2004)

Your shows are the only hunting shows my WIFE will actually sit and watch with me. 
Keep up the great work


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

preacherjack said:


> I love the show. I was raised by my grand dad to hunt and fish, and I love the outdoor channels. On a serious note, I have a few suggestions that I think would improve most outdoor hunting shows.
> I would like for you guys to tell us more about your rigs instead of just listing your sponsors. I want to know that today you are shooting a certain bow , with a certain draw weight. Arrow speed. What vanes are you using and what arrow, and broadhead get what I am saying. And, please be honest.* If its no good say so, don't try to sell us on a product just because they sponsor you. *
> I would also like to see more on preserving the kill, and the benefits of eating what you harvest. We make some of the best homemade venision sausage you could ever want. That would be a show all by itself.
> And, always give us more T-Bone, and he could give us some tips on arrow prep, fletching and such. Thanks dude, you are blessed
> ...


do you know how sponsorships work?


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

I enjoy all of your shows. I have the DVR set for Bone Collector, great show. I second the request for more info on the setups and equipment you guys use and the reasons why. With all that is going on negative in the world right now it is really nice to be able to get away from it all and watch your show. 

T-Bone cracks me up. He inspired me to buy an old Bear Whitetail II and I am currently setting it up for next fall to mess with my buddies. I already have the mullet wig ready.


Thanks for making down to earth shows that I dont feel "dirty" after watching them. Keep up the good work!


----------



## HuntinFreak (Jan 26, 2005)

Just keep doin what your doin bro. Humble yet confident, the perfect combination! 
My favorite was when you guys smoked those muleys from the ground. or was that roadtrips, anyway great show(s).


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

Waddell, are you avaible? 

:wink:

Keep up the good work!


----------



## TTTHHHPPP (Apr 4, 2008)

*Outstanding show*

The idea of fellowship among friends I think lends to the character of the people involved in the show. Nice bike! I see its got a rifle case on the side but why no bow holder?


----------



## Sage Omnia (Jan 13, 2009)

Love the show brother!


----------



## BKING267 (Sep 7, 2008)

*bonecollector*

Great show love to watch it. Hope to see u at Nashville at the NWTF convention.Thanks for the great shows. thanks Brent


----------



## MegaDan (Jan 23, 2007)

the biggest thing i hear from people, is that they all wish that hunting shows were more informative, 

which im not takin' nothin from u guys because i think your shows do a better job of this on a regular basis than others

now i know it's imortant to show the BIG DADDY RABBITS, but maybe take a couple minute segment at the end of each show to present a tip of the show, or show a situation with a particular property and deer movement and how you choose your stand location, etc. 

stuff that most hunters might not understand about the whitetails that takes years to learn, you know stuff like that


----------



## ssdaubert (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey great show Micheal you were a main reason for my wife to get into archery I think she loves you more then myself keep up the great work and a year long show would be great


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Michael...

So far, so good on the bone collector :thumbs_up.. It is a hoot watching you, Nick and T-bone!!! I must say though.. you are right, you three act the same way in person as you do on TV... If you remember... I am the "apple girl" (you signed my apple I was going to eat) from the ATA show... The one you tried to pick up because I was too short!!

But anyway.. I do love the new show, it has insight and humor...The episode with your dad killing the elk though really tugged at the heart strings...because I am close with my dad and he is my hunting partner...

I do hope to see you again next year at the ATA show... But how about you come down to East Texas and do some HARD deer hunting... I can't promise you a 160 or better class, but I can promise you it will be hard hunting and great crappie fishing at Caddo Lake!!

Take Care!

Tiffany


----------



## moosetrack (Aug 13, 2005)

well the bone collecter and few other shows are the only ones set on the dvr.to me hunting is more then the kill(but man does the venision taste good) its the fun one has with his buds,thats what i like about your shows.and the father son hunt :thumbs_up i lost my dad 6yrs ago and i was saving up for us to go on a surprise canadian deer,bear hunt when he passed so keep up the good work...


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

I will say the same to you that I say to everyone, get out of the treestand and hunt on the ground. I know on tv its all about having a big animal at the end of the episode to show but there is nothing more boring than watching guys sit in a tree or groundblind and wait for an animal to show up to bait or just wander by. The best episode I saw of your old show was a mule deer hunt in a cornfield, spot and stalk is the most exciting way to hunt and the only type of hunt I will watch a whole episode of .


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

WELCOME BACK !!
love the show and my new sig series intimidator blind
if you ever need a hunting partner ..........:wink:


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

moosetrack said:


> what the hell???????????????????????????????????????


This is why children should be out hunting a not left alone to look for thngs to do.


----------



## NJELITE (Jan 21, 2009)

good to see you here mike


----------



## IL Archer (Feb 10, 2008)

Watched the show....liked the show! Keep up the good work. As a hunter, I appreciate everything you do for the sport. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Bone Collector with Michael Waddell, T-Bone, Nick Mundt
Right off your own website and other press releases all spelled it like above. LOL


Yeah Waddell, it is a good thing you got a dream job. Tell Nick either you spell his name wrong or everyone else is. :thumbs_up:tongue::wink:

Keep up the great work. You could sell ice to the eskimos and I doubt you will ever have that hard of time getting a sponsor.


----------



## troutfly (Jul 13, 2007)

*PA Sportsman Show*

Bowtaritst, I hope you will be at the Pa Sportsmans Show. I am a local guy who looks forward to the show every year and to meet you would be really cool. You are a mirror image of myself and many of my friends. A country boy who loves the outdoors and only plays himself. I speak for everyone when I say, don't change a thing about yourself or your show. Hope to meet you and keep up the great job !


----------



## mjgfiredog (Feb 11, 2007)

Haven't seen it yet but just set the DVR to start taping it. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

just start spelling it lower case nick capital M


----------



## crem72 (Jan 30, 2009)

great show, have to keep my wife from watching though, she is a huge fan, she just got her first bow, a Hoyt of course, PowerHawk, cant keep her from shooting, going to try for her first turkey this spring, keep the shows coming, are ya going to make the Iowa Deer Classic this year?


----------



## FL Longbeard (Dec 28, 2006)

Bowtaritst, love the show(the intro and music :shade, best one out there right now ! Hope you guys have a good Turkey season.


----------



## urahicks2 (May 30, 2007)

I guess the biggest problem for a hunting celeb. is to not "sell out"! Like others have stated you guys keep it light, casual and honest. Its so much more fun to hunt with fellow hunters and your friends. These are the times I miss the most, me and my hunting buddies get togather once a year to hunt and its the best time I have all year!!

I seen the show once, the whole T-bone in a stand and you guys doing a News Intro above the field!! It was too much!!! 

I know you guys realize how lucky you have it, just remember us normal fellows. Maybe you could do a Joe blow section about a guy and his harvest each week. People could send in pics and the stories on the animal and you could do a segment about common guys!! This would be cool, like hunter interaction type deal, maybe even video if a guy can capture a harvest on tape.

Thats all I have to say. Countinue living our dreams and hunting hard 24/7!!

Peace!!


----------



## loveshootn (Dec 25, 2003)

*What you need.*

To Put me on the show, I'll make it interesting and hillarious. That is it!!!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

great show! just as good as roadtrips! keep up the great work


----------



## Redwolf17 (Dec 14, 2008)

Michael....great show! I kept all of them on the DVR to watch again. I agree with the person who posted several pages back about the information piece. The part about why that stand that day, why was it hung there, etc?? Also the public land hunt is a great idea! Keep up the great work and thanks again for the entertainment!


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)

Great show, you should come up to NH and........well probably not, it's cold and the deer aren't that big! Keep up the good work!


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

Good show Mike, keep up the good work.:thumbs_up


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

*Great Show!*

I really enjoy watching when Blake Shelton is on he is a very funny guy. You really look like your having a good time , and that's what it is all about. Keep making a great show.
I would also like to see some more 3d tourny's with you and t-bone.:wink:


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

Dude the Bone Collector is great. Best new huntin show out by far! I watched Lee and Tiffs new show "The Crush" and I was a little bummed out it's all old stuff.


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

Todays show was sick! The 7 yard moose and bears in the tent! :thumbs_up


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

*Bone Collector*

I have seen the show a few times. It is well done and enjoyable to watch. I would suggest taking one of us on a hunt/video. It is always fun to see if one of us can pull off what you guys do on a regular basis.


----------



## Prairiestlker (Jul 2, 2008)

Awsome show! ! You guys show the fun that is had at the deer camp and the lighter side of hunting. Favorite part: issuing parkink tickets!


----------



## Blacktail beast (Nov 8, 2007)

One thing sweeeeetttt


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

lknchoppers said:


> I have seen the show a few times. It is well done and enjoyable to watch. I would suggest taking one of us on a hunt/video. It is always fun to see if one of us can pull off what you guys do on a regular basis.


I agree, taking one of us hunting with you guys would make for a great show.


----------



## bigrobztrk (Oct 4, 2008)

*Awesome Show!!!!*

Love the show!


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

We don't get cable either, and always have to wait for the DVD version of your shows to come out; we love them all. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

All in all a good show, light fun and just seem like people from my neck of the woods just down to earth, honest to goodness real people. Like just a group of friends that get together with a video camera and go huntin' not actually making a TV show. It's also one of the things that you DON'T do or I haven't seen it yet and that is to say HOYT every other word. Do that and I'm turning ya off. Good enough that we see the commericals and see ya'll wearing the hats and shirts. So thanks for given us mortals enough credit to figure out who payin'.


----------



## patrkyhntr37 (Jun 3, 2008)

luv the show watch it every week.


----------



## northwoodstruk (Nov 17, 2006)

I love the new show Mike! I agree with some of the other posts that have stated they would like to see you guys hunt in some different states. Yes Kansas, Iowa, and Illinois are great, But you can find nice deer in Wisconsin, Michigan, Minnesota, and other states in the midwest also. I also like the ideas posted on here of showing how you guys pick you stand locations and other scouting tactics you use. 

I am a fan and will keep on watching! Keep on doing the great job you do representing us fellow bowhunters!:shade:


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

great show!!


----------



## KC_Kodiak (Mar 1, 2009)

I am always in front of the tv at 4:00pm on thursdays, love the show!


----------



## fxwg85 (Feb 16, 2009)

Great show you guys keep it real down to earth and funny as heck just like it should be in camp.


----------



## GAMEDIC (Dec 21, 2004)

great show,wish you could somehow do a show that would be about how you can do some hunts in decent areas with out breaking the bank.like midwest or out west that has good areas for public land,or reasonable trespass fees. keep up the good work,and tell blanton he is getting slack at The store.i saw the floors need swept again,


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

The show is the best out there,Keep up the good work. I shoot a Alpha Max 35 myself.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:Those are Canadian Beer.


----------



## chase10 (Mar 7, 2009)

Totally awsome u r on at.

I love bone collector.:shade: It shows the whole experience of hunting, u know, not just the hunting but being with people u enjoy and meeting new people.

Also i cant help to laugh at all the funny stuff you t bone and nick do. I love to watch all you guys.


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Love the show...... Keep up the good work.........Wonder if he needs a Bow Caddy?:shade:


----------



## cont520 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know what you can do to make it better add me to it hahaha man your show rocks thats all I can say


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

I wonder how often Mike checks AT. 

:set1_thinking:


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

*Michael, take me hunting!!!*

Hey Michael, take me hunting just once or I'm gonna tell your wife about the "ol' lady" comment :wink: Doesn't have to be for elk or anything like that, a nice whitetail will do. Turkey, yep, turkey would be fine  I'll even buy the :darkbeer:

Wait, if T-bone is along buying the :darkbeer: beer might cost more than a moose hunt with Shockey :mg:

Keep up the great work, Michael. You do as much as anyone to let the nonhunting public know that hunting is not about killing, it's about community, family, friends, and the utmost respect for the quarry.


----------



## JCHoytshooter (Sep 8, 2005)

Bone Collectors is my favorite hunting show, and basically because you guys act like we do in deer camp. My favorite hunt was the one in Valto Ville, with the management hunt. My buddies and I love shooting does when we do our management time on our property. and you were all so excited over does and "smaller" bucks. Showed you were about hunting and not just showing that you can go and kill all the monsters that most of us will never see. Thanks for the gret show.


Also just ordered my Bone Collector Alphamax 32


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

Great show with your dad and son turkey hunting… Made me think of my DAD…


----------



## hoyt75 (Sep 22, 2006)

The show is awesome the way it is. Keep on doing what your doing! I look forward to seeing every new episode. Oh by the way in last weeks episode when you and Nick bungeed.........NUTS! JOIN THE BROTHERHOOD!


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

That coffee segment had me rotflmao!!


----------



## mathewsMN (Feb 14, 2009)

Michael your show is awesome. The way you guys hunt is exactly the way hunting should be. Nice to see all the big bucks but man when you smoke one of those slick heads I laugh so hard that my wife checks on me to see if I'm alright. Good to see your one of us and practice herd management. Can't wait to see your kids out doin some huntin in front of the camera. Keep up the good work brother and continue to represent archery the way it should be. Good ole honest hard work and tons of good times.


----------



## BenfromVa (Mar 10, 2009)

*Wow*

*DVR the show so I never miss it.*

I have to agree with the Blake Shelton comment above.
On the Roadtrips show when the two of you were hunting in Texas and he was killin hogs was some of the funniest banter I have heard.
Good to see one of the good ones make it in the industry. 
Best of luck to you.


----------



## flyfishr (Nov 8, 2008)

Great show....But  you guys should come out to northern Cali. and try some Blacktail or mule deer hunting. All the shows on tv are about Whitetail hunting in the east or midwest.which is all great, And I would like to do someday, But it would be great to watch and learn from some pros in my area.


----------



## haole boy (Jul 10, 2005)

*Talked to Nick this weekend*

I live on Molokai and Nick was over here hunting some axis deer. My good friend Joey was guiding him and told me that he was over here. I didn't get a chance to meet him but spoke to him, just so happens they had abig buck spotted while we were on the phone. Anyway your shows are great keep them coming, you should come out to Hawaii next time with Nick and we'll put the hammer down, remember NO seasons over here Aloha


----------



## archerypop (Mar 19, 2009)

Love the show. Just as enjoyable as Roadtrips. I like the fact that you show what goes on a camp as well as in the stand. Can't wait to get a better look at that Indiana monster


----------



## Birdx33 (Feb 28, 2009)

Enjoying the show, and my wife and I enjoy the Dinty Moore commercial :set1_applaud:


----------



## msc65 (Jul 26, 2008)

Great show, wouldnt change a thing. Except maybe have Blake Shelton on more that guy is hillarious


----------



## 20FeetHigh (Jan 13, 2009)

Grrr i havent caught it on yet! But im a Waddel fan anyway so i already have the BoneCollector shirt haha. Hope you have Blake Shelton on your show as much as possible, the 2 of you make it soooo funny! lol. Hey guys what channel and what time does it come on? I need to set my DVR.


----------



## bownutt2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Like what you do. You've been hunting successfully for so long, you might take many things that make you successful for granted. I'd personally like to see more on why you do the things you do in setting where you hunt on a property, equipment prep and choice (shafts, broadheads, poundage), stand location, etc. 

I'm going to tell my nephew we spoke, but not tell him it was on-line. Thanks for the attention you bring to a great sport. Best of luck and good shootin'.


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

the Texas doe hunt this weekend was a great show, glad to see some acknowledgment that it's not all about the antlers


----------



## Bloominghunter2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well personally some of my favorite episodes have been when he shoots does also.


----------



## REDNECK QDMA (Jan 25, 2009)

Great show keep up the good work. I enjoy all your shows but the show with T- Bone really add to the excitement. I look forward to wattching you for many years to come. Good luck


----------



## dalilarson (Sep 15, 2007)

*Props to the Bone Collectors*

I absolutely love the show and haven't missed an episode! My personal feeling is the show has a great grass roots feel to it with a whole lot of fun added to the mix. I have said for years that one of the biggest problems we face in the general hunting population is that hunting is becoming cost prohibitive. Land access is getting tougher, private land more expensive to access, public land use is being challenged, and putting meat on the table is placed into question with the passing of every season. I know that going to Africa has got to be a blast but frankly there aint no way this Kentucky kid will ever get a chance to hunt Cape Buf, not that I didn't love the 2 part episode. I would love to see you do more shows that appeal to the Average Joe working in order to hunt and subsequently hunting for those affordable dream hunts. I believe that if you could throw a public land hunt into the mix with some ideas that point out how and where to do that Average Joe dream hunt we would suck it up! I loved the cull hunt episode, the hunts with your Dad, Blake and Miranda, and any of the other members of the "Brotherhood". Keep em coming and we will keep watching and buying!

-It was good seeing you guys in Nashville at the NWTF Banquet!


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Michael,

Excellent hunting show. I love the trio of you Mundt and T-Bone. Great group of guys, that look like they are having an excellent time doing what they love. I especially love the episodes that you get to hunt with your father. That is exactly what hunting is all about right there.

I think the 2 best hunting shows today are The Bone Collector and Real Tree Roadtrips. 

Please, keep up the great work.


----------



## stiennen (Apr 6, 2009)

I do have one complaint.... I am a big fell much like my outdoors hero MR. TRAVIS TURNER. Every tim Nick Mundt lays into him about being fat I want to stab him with an arrow. I am not a violent person but for some reason he just sets me off. I like Nick he seems to be a funny guy but lets ligten up on the fat jokes, I am sure that like me MR. BONE is not thrilled about being over weight. Great show and can not wait for more episodes. Just hope T-BONE keeps his chin up and keeps a good attitude.

Darrell Stiennen


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

The show is Great, Keep up the good work!


----------



## ZBWB (Mar 15, 2009)

Watched y'all yesterday and hubby loves to watch your show. He even picked up one of your Bone Collector decals..lol.


----------



## nightcrawler88 (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm also a country boy from Georgia that just loves to be outdoors hunting or fishing. I believe everyone I know would love to have your life for the last few years. A very humble start and made the "big time", very glad to have someone like you on TV now. I love to go to Southern Shooters and see T-Bone as he is the nicest guy I know and he knows everything there is about every bow made. I agree with the fella above that talk about Mundt needing to lay off T-Bone. Whether you know it or not, the reason Realtree took off and exploded was because of you--it definately wasn't Jordan or Blanton. So the same will be with Bone Collector--T-Bone is the one we love to see. Lay off and make it about hunting. I do have to say the show is great with the hunt with your dad and even the singing around the campfire. Great show keep it up.


----------



## jt6br (Apr 26, 2009)

Great Show... I look forward all year to my yearly elk trip with dad , he's 68 and I don't know how many more years he will be able to go with me.


----------



## mjgfiredog (Feb 11, 2007)

Love the show, reminds me of hanging out with my buddys. The teasing and pranks and ribbing are part of what make the show entertaining for me. Then some great hunts really add to it. Now you need to come out here to the NW and hunt some blacktails and Roosevelts for a good time.


----------



## irish690 (Jan 19, 2009)

Haven't missed a show, the show is awsome. Your personalities it what makes the show besides all the protein. HAHA The only thing that I would like to see is a Meat Missle stickin some Thunder Chicken!! Thanks Man


----------



## bowfreak21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Best show on the outdoors channel hands down!!!! You keep real Sir, and thats what us Hunters need.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## JC107 (Mar 23, 2005)

*A couple thoughths*

I agree with what a lot of guys are saying about the DIY hunts. 

Also, it would be nice to see more of the strategy and prep work that goes into the hunt. One "Real Tree" episode with David Blanton sticks out in my mind. He was hunting whitetail and I believe he was in WY. He documented everything including his summer scouting and stand sets. He showed all the adversity during the hunt and talked about the decisions he made. I really enjoyed the episode. The funny thing about it was he never killed a deer!!!

I understand you guys are walking a fine line where most people expect a kill. It is encouraging to see many will look past that if the show includes a wealth of valuable info.

As far as what you have already been doing I enjoy the spot and stalk (elk, moose, mule deer...) hunts the most. Maybe those hunts lead to more of what we like to see rather than your treestand situation. I would like to see you go after a few speed goats with the bow!!! And this is coming from a UP of Michigan boy where the girls are the only thing we spot and stalk!! 

Lastly, thanks for taking the time to ask us what we would like to see. 

Jesse


----------



## Mullie (Feb 17, 2009)

*Question?*

Hey Michael love the show! Question though that is a bit off topic. Can you tell me about your new Ameristep Bone Collector Blind and what you like about it? It looks like a winner and has some features that really seem well thought out. If I can get my hands on one (Cabelas is backorderd for 6-7 wks) I would like to potentially use it turkey/deer hunting this year. 

Thanks, 

Mark


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

Always liked the Roadtrips show and like the new Bone Collector to. Seems like you show a little more of the stuff I like the most about hunting, the commraderie of the guys doing it. I'm 50 years old and if I shoot a doe, a big 'ol mack daddy, or a turkey it don't matter. What's fun is sharing it with my hunting buds. I'm a lucky man in the fact that my 2 best huntin buds are my 2 sons (ages 20 and 24). I know you're starting to get into that a bit. Saw the show with you, your son, and your Dad with your son getting that first bird and could tell you were tearing up a bit. I was right there with you man. From sharing with your sons or daughters or doing a little ribbing with your buds man thats what it's all about and I'm glad to see it in your show. Keep it up. One thing I've always thought would be a cool thing for a pro hunter to do would be to visit a regular joe like me or any other hunter and check out his property. Check his stand placement and how he approaches it. Offer tips or advice on what you guys see that might help someone else. Maybe you see something obvious I don't, something that might help my future hunts be more successful. I'm sure the average hunter has a lot of questions that if asked/answered on the show might be help for tons of those watching. If it was popular you could always do it fairly often and if not heck you could always not show it. Be cool every once in a while for the regular guy to get to rub elbows with you big timers! I like seeing monster deer as much as the next guy but I aint never gonna get a chance to shoot one. I will however be on my little patch of land doing my best to help my boys have the best opportunity they can to shoot the best deer available to us. By the way, cool truck. I've been a car painter since 1975 so showing the truck is something I like to. Have a goodun.


----------



## HHA (Nov 21, 2008)

Bone Collector is the only real hunting show on tv .


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

*2c4:5*

Hi Mike,
I enjoy the show. Please don't forget you humble beginnings! You are very blessed to live the life that do right now. I would love to see more detail concerning equipment setups, such as arrow weight, spine, draw weight fletchings, and broadheads and tip weight. I would also love to see you guys involve kids in some way. Thanks, jack


----------



## 22feetseat (Aug 12, 2008)

*Ga. boy showin how its done.*

I LOVE IT ! bone collector motto guest its just fun to watch. glad u hava show now where u can hunt. i would like to see more tech swamp secrets on stand placement terrain analysis i know its gotta be tough to get on film everything but yall show up an get it done. Maybe this show is needs to be on a full hour. THANKS for the smiles. p.s. nice bike


----------



## heavyDARTS (Jan 6, 2009)

Have yet to see the show because I dont get the outdoor channel. If I did you bet I would watch the show for sure. I like what you did with roadtrips and the way you rep. the outdoors and GEORGIA! Keep it up.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

mike has been involving kids onthe new roadtrips that just came out most the episodes are him taking his boys out hunting.love roadtrips and b collectors


----------



## azhntr (Apr 26, 2009)

Great show, like everyone else i say keep blake shelton on the show as much as you can, he seems to be a nice person and does'nt let his celebrity status go to his head.


----------



## Excelon (Apr 3, 2007)

I have it on the DVR and enjoy it. I wouldn't change anything. Staying different from the other shows give us some variety when watching. 

We could use seeing T-Bone climb into some more ground blinds. :wink:


----------



## teejay68 (Aug 22, 2007)

Bowtaritst said:


> Hopefully some of you guys have seen the new show Bone Collector on Outdoor Channel. IF you have, thanks a ton for watching. We would love to hear your feedback on what you think. Its the only way we can make the show better to represent all of us that hunt and enjoy the outdoors.
> "making no excuse for being a hunter"
> Michael Waddell



Well, I look forward to getting home and seeing it! I have been reading alot of threads on here about what people like/dont like in a hunting show. Ive been gone since early January and Im here to tell you that if you're in a country where there are no hunting shows, you will take whatever you can get! 
What I liked about your other shows (and hope it followed to the new show) is honesty. Putting yourself on camera and saying take it or leave it, and not changing who you are to appease critics.

Anyways, Im hoping to get home in a month or so. First order of business is to take my boys out turkey hunting for the last week of the season in Washington. Next, take care of mama, then maybe some tv :wink:

Thanks!
Tom McNamara


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have enjoyed watching all of your shows, the thing I like the most about them is the attitude. You and the others on your shows are full of the positive and it shows. This makes watching far better than the guys who seem like they are almost bored unless they have a huge trophy to shoot. From a parents standpoint{3 teenagers} I would rather watch someone who is filming what they love instead of filming someone who seems like it's a job. Don't change anything, keep doin' what you do. Thanks for letting us ride along.


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

This really THEE real waddell? if it is Dont change a thing, best hunting show PERIOD.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Great show Mike. But I think you need to get this guy on sometime


----------



## Bowtaritst (Jan 29, 2009)

All you guys rock and thanks so much for the feedback and comments. The Bone Collector show has been a dream come true for Nick, Bone and myself as well as the producers at Surf and Turf entertainment.
We just simply love what we do and have been great friends for a long time.
I will tell Nick to lay of Bone a little, lol, but seriously its all just real teasing and fun. Some stuff dont even make the show, to tuff for TV if ya know what I mean. Hunting camp is a place of practical jokes.
Thanks for watching and we promise to do what we can to represent our culture and the brotherhood of hunters out there..
Never make excuses for hunting.
Michael Waddell


----------



## mitner (May 4, 2007)

i realy enjoy watching your show, it's fun to watch people who enjoy what they are doing insted of thinking of it as a job, joking with each other and just enjoying each others company you can tell your all a bunch of good ol boys keep up the good work. :wink:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bowtaritst said:


> All you guys rock and thanks so much for the feedback and comments. The Bone Collector show has been a dream come true for Nick, Bone and myself as well as the producers at Surf and Turf entertainment.
> We just simply love what we do and have been great friends for a long time.
> I will tell Nick to lay of Bone a little, lol, but seriously its all just real teasing and fun. Some stuff dont even make the show, to tuff for TV if ya know what I mean. Hunting camp is a place of practical jokes.
> Thanks for watching and we promise to do what we can to represent our culture and the brotherhood of hunters out there..
> ...


thanks for bringing us great entertainment,:thumbs_up


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Bowtaritst said:


> ...
> Never make excuses for hunting...
> Michael Waddell


Absotutely!:thumbs_up

I've only watched two episodes of the new show. The elk hunts with your dad were great, now I wish that only I could get my dad to shoot (straight:wink on a nice bull.


----------



## hedgepeth0 (Jun 20, 2006)

*bone collector*

Mike you have a great show and my wife and I do not miss an episode. I would not change a thing. I would however take advantage of T Bone and his archery knowledge. I would do a show and let him show off a little. Let him go into tuning and setting up a bow.
I think the archery world would love to see his spin on things
Keep up the great work


----------



## rich-allen (Apr 4, 2008)

Great thread.



Rich


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

How about a WA. state Elk hunt (Glenwood/Trout lake area) Or even a Columbia Gorge Black tail hunt. Them buggers can be Tricky! Great show by the way!


----------



## MoBOWhunter181 (Jul 2, 2007)

Drop C'meere deer. The stuff is a joke. Your making yourself look like fool by endorsing it. I no it's a money thing, but I'm sure another legit company would love to sponsor you.


----------



## ponchbuster (Apr 23, 2009)

*Waddell*

First of all we love the show at my home! Your show has made my wife really peak an interest in hunting by making it fun, and the kids adore all three of you. Thanks for helpinh involve the whole family! Keep the episodes coming, keep them real and most of all I love the opening of the show, well said by you all. The only thing I would have liked to have seen is for T-Bone having the oppotunity to go to Africa with you and Nick, mainly I wanted to see Bone to the bunjee jump. Keep rockin' the Hoyt bows we all at my house shoot them. Give the Thunder Chickens heck this spring! Later Man, stop back more often and say hello.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irony



MoBOWhunter181 said:


> Drop C'meere deer. The stuff is a joke. *Your making yourself look like fool by endorsing it*. I no it's a money thing, but I'm sure another legit company would love to sponsor you.


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

Micheal, 
Man your shows are the best. My son's can't want for roadtrip and now bone collectors. All of your show are record so the boys can watch during the summer months. My oldest son wasn't very interest in hunting until he started watching road trips, now he loves it. You and bone keep up the good work. 

I do have a question for ya. I'm from the Valley, just south of LaGrange, Ga. Why don't ya do some shows from our neck of the woods. I understand the big boys walk in IL, Iowa, KS and I fully understand that. I have hunted in IL and there is no place like it to me, but lets show some of the guys and gals there are some very nice one from where we are from. Just a thought and don't get me wrong I love the hunting up north. 

Is Travis still working at Southern Outdoors?


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I didnt wade through all the pages so it has most likely been said before, the way to make the show better it to have me on it, if something funny or strange can happen I'm your guy!


----------



## MR_Fuzzychicken (Apr 3, 2009)

Here a AT link to what a lot of people would like to see in a show!!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=907770


----------



## gold3499 (Mar 28, 2009)

Does anyone out there question whether this really is Waddell? I wonder.


----------



## dc41 (Sep 14, 2008)

*brotherhood*

thanks mike for showing everyone what real hunting buddies are like.nothing beats the way your buddies being as stoked as you are after a successful hunt.keep up the great work


----------



## coderun (Nov 28, 2008)

love the show. My five year old does the "T-Bone Dance" on every bone collected on the show.


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

great show michael you and nick are fun to watch just got my bone collector am 32 so i can be part of the brotherhood keep up the good work buddy


----------



## GOTTABOWHUNT00 (Dec 13, 2008)

Ive been in two pro shops one in his neck of the woods in the past 2days, and it was brought in BOTH shops that your whole Bone Collector Bow thing was cool UNTIL now that guys are picking up Cabelas catalogs and seeing EVERYTHING now has BC Edition now! We are all big fans of your work for the way you have done till now, but alot people are getting turned off by the new chase (the dollar) especially in these times, but I also see your side wanting to make a buck, but Id tone down hitting us with all this BC Edition stuff, itll get old, IMHO, be cool!


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

GOTTABOWHUNT00 said:


> Ive been in two pro shops one in his neck of the woods in the past 2days, and it was brought in BOTH shops that your whole Bone Collector Bow thing was cool UNTIL now that guys are picking up Cabelas catalogs and seeing EVERYTHING now has BC Edition now! We are all big fans of your work for the way you have done till now, but alot people are getting turned off by the new chase (the dollar) especially in these times, but I also see your side wanting to make a buck, but Id tone down hitting us with all this BC Edition stuff, itll get old, IMHO, be cool!


That was a pretty respectable way to state your opinion:thumbs_up Especially on here...

Anyways... Michael- I stole the BC idea on my new Martin Warthog:wink: Camo riser, black limbs:tongue: It should be here in a few days. I still have all of my Hoyts with no intent of gettin rid of them. Just given the Hog a try for some IBO comp. since its pretty fast.

Keep up the good work brother! You keep it real, and thats why i continue to watch your shows. Good people-Good times, w/out all of the BS. Just like huntin with the boys~

Derek


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

gold3499 said:


> Does anyone out there question whether this really is Waddell? I wonder.


Nope, I give you my personal assurance it is indeed Michael. He's done several chats here and comes on the boards quite a bit...'94


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

i love all the bone collector stuff keep it up michael


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

He emailed me not to long ago to say he liked the Bone Dance I made of him and the others and Lee...


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

*ttt*



Bowtaritst said:


> I just re registered.. Like a dummy, I couldnt remember my old info and the ol lady is asleep, and she knows my password. To scared to wake her up.. I took the easy route and re did everything.. but yes my old username is Meyer1.


know that right is funny. att uverse charges $20 for the outdoor channel.
but i will always watch your show when i can. espn2.verses.and fathers tivos you guy so when i get to go home we watch them together. keep up the good work and just always remember your living our dream job :darkbeer:


----------



## willy j (Mar 14, 2009)

The Only thing I would change is putting saddle bags on your scooter. Then you could load up your gear and ride to the hunt. Hunting, riding, it would get much better than that. Great show!!! I watch it as much as I can. Keep those cameras going!


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB (Feb 13, 2006)

Great show. Keep up the good work-joe


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Mike, I watch the whole Sunday evening line up on Outdoor channel every week.
As for the Bone Collectors... DON'T CHANGE VERY MUCH, if anything at all. some tweaks, some twists, and surprises are always great, but the premise, and format along with the on, and off the air folks are just fine.



> Does anyone out there question whether this really is Waddell? I wonder.


I'm sure it's Mike. :nod:

I've been in chats here with the Drurys, and the Lakoskis too. Ted Nugent has stopped by. I think you'd be surprised at who posts here.


----------



## mbates63 (Nov 30, 2008)

*show is great*

you need to do a show with rhett akins and blake shelton together. other than that i love the show. 

keep up the good work


----------



## agoose (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey man, My Name is Adam Gander. I am a Farmer in N.E. Missouri. give me a call and come out hunting with me. ganderoutfitter.com I have a small and really good business going. later bud


----------



## jdouthit (Jun 18, 2009)

Bowtaritst said:


> Great idea!! We should def do that!


I was just thinking this the other day. Only I'd like to see this done at the White River Refuge in Arkansas. It isn't too far from Georgia, and there have been some 180" - 200+" bruisers pulled out of there.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Love the show. I really like Road Trips also but it has become more of a Country Music show than a hunting show. You need to do another beaver hunt. And maybe a 3D shoot . What happened to your recurve?


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

Probably the best way to improve your show is to take me on a caribou hunt with you next time you go. 

Really, I would like to see less whitetail hunting and more western game. I would really like to see some DIY type shows on public land with no outfitters or guides. I know this is hard to do when you are on a schedule and all but it would be a cool show. Just my opinion...
I do like the show and don't miss an episode. Thank goodness for DVR.


----------



## cabotvt (Jul 23, 2007)

Dont like your show or your product line


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

Personally I love all the cutting up, and goofing off. I have watched several seasons of Roadtrips on DVD, and laughed so hard many many times. You are funny, and livin life. Can't gripe about that. Keep it up, and hope to meet you in person sometime.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

cabotvt said:


> Dont like your show or your product line


Wrong place and wrong time.If you do not like it than why post.

This thread is to find out what you would like to see to make it better for you to watch. Since you don't have any suggestions on how to improve it, you must like it the way it is.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Michael, you look kinda funny in your new commercial riding a motorcycle with Scent Blocker boots on. J/K :darkbeer:


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*Good show*

I enjoy the bone collector as well as Real tree road trips you have a winning combo going, I would think that changing any thing would be fixing what ain't broke...hehehehe Keep up the great work.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## TheMich.Archer (Jul 12, 2009)

Your shows have aways been real! You are still down to earth and appreciate where you came from and your shows all reflect that and thats why you are so loved these days.Dont ever change.You are among a very elite group anymore that still can put on a respectable hunting show and still make it fun and enjoyable. 


Dont change a thing Michael ...


----------



## cabotvt (Jul 23, 2007)

asa1485 said:


> Wrong place and wrong time.If you do not like it than why post.
> 
> This thread is to find out what you would like to see to make it better for you to watch. Since you don't have any suggestions on how to improve it, you must like it the way it is.


Maybe you should read the first post asking for feedback


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

cabotvt said:


> Maybe you should read the first post asking for feedback


Exactly. Maybe you should read it. "Don't like the shows or product". So, what is your feedback?


----------



## Dfol20 (Jul 25, 2009)

I wish I had cable, but I am sure they are great if they are anything like the rest of your shows.


----------



## cabotvt (Jul 23, 2007)

ASA you want my feedback well here it is. I do not see to many shows coming out of SC in search of the next world record. I spend more time and money fighting the money these shows generate so I do not lose my hunting land to leasing and the kids of Iowa can have a place to hunt. You should read some of the House bills the lobbist file they are very funny (I'm being funny there). And yes, I own plenty of good old IOWA land so I have a place to hunt. You want the facts about shows like this well move to Iowa and watch the show, its different on this side.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

And my point being, what does any of that have to do with making the show better. I understand what you are saying. Around here , if you do not own the land then you will have to get an expensive lease or belong to a hunt club with high dues just to be able to hunt. But again, what does that have to do with making the show better? That is why I said wrong place and wrong time. It doesn't. Maybe a thread about how these shows make it hard for the average guy or something.


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

I love the show. I have it were it records it when it comes on. Hope the show stays on for a long time.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

gold3499 said:


> Does anyone out there question whether this really is Waddell? I wonder.


The poster of this thread is indeed Michael Waddell.


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

I wonder if any early season bone has fallen to Michaels arrow yet?


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

there is no better show out there, you have three really funny country boys that just love to hunt and they are very good at it


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

thi is just my opinion but just keep doing what youre doing just have fun hunting and keep showing the crazy segments about t-bone and nick i really like to watch hunters having fun hunting with others


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

TheMich.Archer said:


> Your shows have aways been real! You are still down to earth and appreciate where you came from and your shows all reflect that and thats why you are so loved these days.Dont ever change.You are among a very elite group anymore that still can put on a respectable hunting show and still make it fun and enjoyable.
> 
> 
> Dont change a thing Michael ...


couldnt have said it any better


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

You guys are very entertaining while keeping it real. Keep up the excellent work!!


----------



## robinfly (Sep 2, 2007)

Bowtaritst said:


> Hopefully some of you guys have seen the new show Bone Collector on Outdoor Channel. IF you have, thanks a ton for watching. We would love to hear your feedback on what you think. Its the only way we can make the show better to represent all of us that hunt and enjoy the outdoors.
> "making no excuse for being a hunter"
> Michael Waddell


Love the show, but all the commercials:mg:. I know ya gotta get paid but it makes me want to throw the remote at the tv. I'll still watch though. Just keep the previous button loaded with another hunting program so I can avoid the commercials. You are the most entertaining, but Tiffany is the cutest.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i would say that you need to have an archery tech section done by t-bone since he has his own bow shop.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bowtarist (M. Waddell). I've liked all your shows & realize you DO get to Bowhunt some places many of us may only DREAM of. Most should understand you are "trying" to "hopefully" entertain the hunter watching as well as the hunting information you might convey. No one can please all, we can only try & so far, you have done a good job.

I will be starting my 53rd year of Biggame Bowhunting (Never ever purchased a Gun tag). You won't see me on any TV shows but being born & raised in Illinois & Bowhunting the FIRST SEASON they ever had makes me pretty FORTUNATE. I moved 30 miles 13 years ago & now live in IOWA.
YEP, I'm right in the middle of what everyone DREAMS of "BIG BUCKs"...

Many will never know what goes into those hours of hunting for that 20 min. & the frustrations. Not enough light, Animal not on camera, Camera sees but hunter cannot, hunter sees but camera can't, battery goes dead at a crucial time, letting a BRUISER walk because something isn't right to get on film. Many other things that CAN go wrong.

My only feedback is BE THANKFUL & keep up the good work.


----------



## Nardo (Oct 12, 2008)

Mike,

I don't get the Outdoor Channel on the cable system. Do you have plans on getting your show on the Versus channel?


----------



## LA Hunter (Mar 3, 2006)

*Keep it Up*

I have really enjoyed all the shows, I think you have been able to keep it real better than most. I think bringing people into the show on hunts such as a kid once in a while on their first hunt? Or a disabled hunter would be a good thing. Helping other people have success may be a way to keep it interesting and help us feel good about our sport as well. I wish you all the best.:darkbeer:


----------



## Cwt1339 (Nov 30, 2007)

The show is great and enjoyed Road Trips. Just an idea!! My family is involved with the Outdoors Without Limits organization here in Mississippi. An episode showing the desire of handicapped individuals who enjoying the outdoors just as you and I. I get more out of a smile on a face with that first deer, turkey, or big fish than I do harvesting an animal myself. In all the shows I see you do, I actually see you pulling off a show like this. Please feel free to contact me by email if anyone or you yourself Mr. Waddell is interested in making someone’s day by making it possible for them to enjoy the outdoors. [email protected] Take care and happy hunting!!


----------



## nscmj3 (Aug 5, 2009)

Just don't hire a ditzy blonde. I think we all know who I'm talking about...nice to look at, but MAN IS SHE ANNOYING!!!


----------



## wam6187 (Apr 5, 2008)

Michael,

Love the show. You and the guys are great together. I would love to see a show where you invite me to hunt with the three of you! ;-) Keep on keepin on my man.

Bill


----------



## littleguy (Oct 9, 2005)

the show is awesome i try to watch it as much as possible.....
Waddell is my idle


----------



## adash (Sep 3, 2009)

got bone collector,roadtrips,monsterbucks all dvr'd. watch them all the time. your a real genuine guy thats real and loves hunting and family. heres to you and the whole bone collector family for making a great family show. hope to meet you sometime in TN.


----------



## kb2zya (Jul 21, 2009)

Michael,
you the man and love that you are just a normal guy.You and your shows helped me get into bow hunting and this year will be my first time deer hunting with a bow on oct.17.god bless and keep up the good work.


----------



## B.Hunt (Aug 7, 2009)

I would like to say thank you and the show is great:rock::rock:. Me and a hunting buddy have a saying that we say everytime we stick an arrow in a deer. We heard it on one of your shows and we cracked up when we heard you say it. That saying is that one just checked in at hotel eternity:thumb:

Keep up the great job!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunterboom (Sep 24, 2009)

Great show kinda cheesy sometimes though, but hey its tv i guess


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Feb 18, 2009)

Awesome show man!!!! Definitely one of the favorites!!! Keep it rollin!!!! Good luck this fall!!!!!


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

I love the special affects in the opening. Sky changing from red to green. Awesome. Cool graphics.

Don't like the motorbike in the intro, but love the Chevy Truck breakaways and b roll.

I don't like the back and forth between the 3 cast members from studio to field. It looks contrived. Mundt is a goof ball. He seems to try to hard and it annoys me. Just can't seem put my finger on it.

Love T-bone, but PLEASE stop making jokes about his weight. PLEASE!!!

I enjoyed your flashback episode with that young boy with cancer. Him dragging that turkey was hilarious. All those cut aways and so on were heart warming and so what hunting should be about! Great job Michael!

Loved the show with your dad on that elk hunt (LOVED IT) and that stalk on the buck in Illinois was great. My dad and I have hunted together for years and I need to do what you did with your father.

Love the whole "bone collector" concept. Love your TC commercials. I'd like to see more family stuff and more of the topography of where you're hunting. More interaction with locals on your road trips.

I'd also like to see more of the not so great stuff that happens on road trips.

All in all I really enjoy the show.

Now please tell Tyler Jordan to stop saying Realtree is the most effective pattern he has ever seen. For one he's only 16 and two he's never used any other pattern. It's an absurd commercial. Lacks any credibility and seems Bill is trying to hard to get Tyler some street cred on camo. He's a boy not some camo authority.

On the other hand I love the commercials with him and his friend late for school. That's a perfect use for him in a Realtree ad.

Oh well that's my 50 cents worth of comments.

BTW take old David Blanton hunting. I really like that guy, do a show with him as a guest.

God bless you, your family, and the Road trips staff this season


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

great show but Roadtrips is more enjoyable; I was a guide for 5 years, and I love the behind the scences back at camp stuff- brings back memories (especially the "mouse hunt"). How long until Bone Collector edition: toothbrushes, alarm clocks, bag toss game, juicer, lawn chair, bowling shoes.... :laugh: good to see you're doing well to provide for that growing family!


----------



## ArtisticWhiteta (Feb 18, 2009)

nscmj3 said:


> Just don't hire a ditzy blonde. I think we all know who I'm talking about...nice to look at, but MAN IS SHE ANNOYING!!!


I agree! Although I can't remember a time when Warbow was "nice to look at":mg: Too much info there brother!


----------



## CARRASCO (Jul 18, 2007)

*From all the guys from Task Force Talon*

Mr. Waddell -

Unfortunately we have been missing your show...(most of the guys didn't even know, until I told them).
But please know you have a lot of guys out here who really like watching your shows. You have not lost your connection with the everyday man, and I can assure you that you've got a loyal fan base out here among the troops.
Keep up the good work, and we look forward to getting back and watching your show.
Me and one of the guys out here managed to convince our leadership to have an archery range on our little compound. We have managed to ship our bows out here, and set up a makeshift range out here in the desert. We all pass around the latest copies of hunting magazines, like teenagers passing around Playboy magazines. All we talk about is getting back once again to our families and out favorite hunting grounds.

We wish you the best of luck this season.

Respectfully,

Jaime Carrasco and all the rest of the guys from Task Force Talon


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Whats up for your 2009/10 season we can look forward to?


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

great show,hunt more talk less:zip:


----------



## Schreckbow (Aug 6, 2009)

dude waddell your new show bone collector is one of the best shows i have been watching. You guys having nothing u need to change, except for maybe a NY hunt lol. You and your guys are a setting a good name for hunting and are really funny at the same time. keep up the great show man


ryan


----------



## clcarter (Sep 8, 2009)

Bone Collertor is kick ass. Its an excellent mix of good time humor and good hunting. My favorite Hunting show by far. Just tell T-bone to quit holding back...not very excitable is he? You are an every episode record at my house.:bartstush:


----------



## Anadrol (Aug 17, 2009)

Just got done watching your episode in Plymouth, IN. I Tivo'd it just because it was in Indiana (my home state), but I'll be recording the series now because I enjoyed it. 

Here's my feedback:
-Come up with some sort of crazy "ultra cam" setup for a hunt where you've got more cameras and more angles than ever before. Every single hunting show has the exact same camera angles. If you did something crazy with cameras, similar to how the NFL seems to have a new camera every year, it would really stand apart. I want to see a hunt where there's a camera in the tree, on the hunter's bow/gun, in a different tree nearby, in a different tree ACROSS the FIELD, maybe even one on the ground. I realize this takes a ton of effort and changes the game entirely, but man, would it be sweet to see just once. 

-Get Outdoor Channel to go HD. That's the biggest thing that needs to happen with hunting shows. I know it's not unheard of, but I want HD hunting shows and Blu-Ray discs. 

-Do a little bit more instruction. Some may disagree, but I'm more likely to watch an entire show if I think I'm going to become a slightly better hunter for watching it. The hunt is always going to be the meat of the show, but I'd like to see some instruction, especially when it comes to archery, from a fella like you. 

Great job. I can't believe that I JUST watched that show, and then logged on here and found this thread.


----------



## B Man (Jul 24, 2007)

Great Show, I never miss an episode! I've got the dvr set to record the show every week so i can watch it on my time to relax. Really like the show when you carried the little boy with cancer out & him having to carry the turkey back, it was bigger than him, lol. 

If anything i'm like the guy above, throw in a little advice every now and again with some tips on deer movement with weather, patterns, etc.. It's nice to watch a show with you fellas having a blast and cutting up while you do what you love. 

Giving a shout from down in south Georgia

Later,
Brandon


----------



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 17, 2009)

Mr. Waddell
I met you at the Hunters Ex. in Dallas Fort Worth, I'm sure you remember   .
How about a show where you go to an average guys lease, public land, not some one with land and money, the working class guy. You could see how he has planed his hunt, and his success, and then go back and discuss all the pros and cons, and you do your hunt like you would. Most people can't go to Canana, Alaska or any high doller spots most TV Show Hosts go to.
Set up a show to go to the Texas Shoot-out in 2010.
www.texasshoot-out.com


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Mike i love the show, its entertaining,and im not a suck up by nature,and this isnt a suck up, but i can tell you care about the sport ,and love it. Plus you call it like it is if a mistake or a miss happens there aint no covering it up you admit to it. I admire you for that!
Hey see if you can get uncle ted on the show PLEASE!!!!
I love it when teds on the shows he seems to make everyone a lil nervous lol.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

camoman73 said:


> Mike i love the show, its entertaining,and im not a suck up by nature,and this isnt a suck up, but i can tell you care about the sport ,and love it. Plus you call it like it is if a mistake or a miss happens there aint no covering it up you admit to it. I admire you for that!
> Hey see if you can get uncle ted on the show PLEASE!!!!
> I love it when teds on the shows he seems to make everyone a lil nervous lol.


Ted was on Roadtrips with Mike, and crew 2 years ago. :nod:

Nobody that saw that will ever forget it.

A return visit might be in order though.


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

Dude ,I like your show. You seem to be doing it because you love what you do. Some of these shows seem to be more about the host's instead of the hunt. I remember when you were on a turkey hunt with some guy and you shot a turkey that came off the roost and then flew back up in a tree. So you shot it out of the tree. You cant get anymore real than that. I would like to see some asa shoot coverage on some shows. I think a great show would be Mundt and Jim Shockey in a bone collector death match. I think Shockey is like a Canadian Chuck Norris and I would like to see him beat the crap out of Munt"and thats no guff".


----------



## ArbutusBucks (Sep 24, 2007)

More shows where you are trapping mice. That is the best one ever!


----------



## blue25km (Feb 9, 2009)

Bowtaritst said:


> Hopefully some of you guys have seen the new show Bone Collector on Outdoor Channel. IF you have, thanks a ton for watching. We would love to hear your feedback on what you think. Its the only way we can make the show better to represent all of us that hunt and enjoy the outdoors.
> "making no excuse for being a hunter"
> Michael Waddell


michael i just want to say like everyone else yes luv the show and always keeps us all entertained.... i have a question or comment to you.. i would luv the see you hunt the famous county of buffalo county wisconsin!!! buffalo county is already on the map yes but i cant say iv every seen a hunt from you there or the rest of the realtree team besides lee and tiff.... look into it me and buddies have always talked about this... 

i would luv to see it!!!!! keep up the great work bud


----------



## DD1700 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey mister Waddel.

If you REALLY want to impress everyone,Come to Michigan and kill a biggen on public land!!!If you can do that YOU will truly be the best hunter in the world!!!LOL!!!


----------



## sfhntr (Sep 24, 2009)

Great show! You guys can get it done. very down to earth, it would be nice to see some done on some public lands that you really have no history on other than talking with the locals. that would be an educational show.


----------



## DullTip (Apr 16, 2007)

Michael,

I've really like the fact that you've branched out from the A typical type of hunting show. Showing more of what goes on a deer camp, the ups and the downs like looking for a bull that took hours to locate. I also love the spot and stalk western deer hunts. Probably because I live out west and am solely a spot and stalk hunter. I respect what it takes to get one of those on film having filmed a few myself. It's a lot different than tree stands. Not saying it's better, it's different, and to film it as well as you guys have and with the success of the monster bucks you guys have taken is just awesome. 

I have not seen Bone Collector as we don't get that on our cable provider but my wife and kids love to review a Road Trips DVD whenever we can. 

I'd hope you can make some 3D shoots or seminars out west in the near future. Like one of the other posters asked I'd be interested in hearing what kind of hunts to you have lined up this hunting season?

Lastly it'd be great if you, Nike & T-Bone could cover your bow setup in great details here. I'm curious with you using an Extreme sight as to what your pins are set for in yardage? I've seen a few times with DVD closeups that you're pins have weird spacing so to me it doesn't look like they are the normal 20, 30, 40.... but something custom.

Lastly you guys need to give spot and stalk coues whitetail a try. 

Thanks for being an inspiration to others for standing up for our hunting heritage and good luck in figure endeavors. 

DullTip


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

CARRASCO said:


> Mr. Waddell -
> 
> Unfortunately we have been missing your show...(most of the guys didn't even know, until I told them).
> But please know you have a lot of guys out here who really like watching your shows. You have not lost your connection with the everyday man, and I can assure you that you've got a loyal fan base out here among the troops.
> ...


god bless you for what you do. be safe


----------



## CARRASCO (Jul 18, 2007)

ig25 -

We all have many different reasons for doing what we do. For some of my guys, this is their first tour. Some of us have four.
But most of our reasons can be summed up in one phrase..."Americana"
Family and friends.
Home cooked dinners and BBQs shared with love dones.
Ball games and hotdogs.
Muscle cars and trucks.
Church on Sundays, and work all week.
And yes, enjoying our passtimes, whatever they may be...even if we have to do it through magazines and shows of other guys doin' it...until we get back home to enjoy it ourselves.

*Good luck to Mr. Wadell with the show, and good luck to everyone in the woods this fall.* *Get some for us!*

Respectfully
- The fellas from Task Force Talon -


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Mike , when you going to come back to Maine for Lobster ? bring T bone he loves Lobster!


----------



## martinbows777 (Feb 7, 2009)

The show is ASome!!!!!


----------



## nmaineron (Jan 19, 2003)

I like your show.

I would like to see you do episodes in the not so popular places like here in Maine.We have some pretty impressive deer here.

I would like to see a more educational point of view,like a show on what goes into the decision of stand placement and such.


----------



## 190+ (Apr 8, 2006)

I have not seen your new show, but I do buy the Monster Bucks DVD's. Do you ever get a chance to come to Minnesota, Like the southeatern part? We also have some pretty great deer.


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

Bowtaritst said:


> Hopefully some of you guys have seen the new show Bone Collector on Outdoor Channel. IF you have, thanks a ton for watching. We would love to hear your feedback on what you think. Its the only way we can make the show better to represent all of us that hunt and enjoy the outdoors.
> "making no excuse for being a hunter"
> Michael Waddell



I love this show!! Probably one of the funniest shows also..... Great bunch of guys having a ton of fun doing what you love ! Cant go wrong....
good luck. Definately top 3 huning shows I watch along with Real Tree Road Trips and Drury OutDoors and North American White Tail... Keep up the good work !


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

I like your show,but where's T-Bone? That's one funny dude right ''dare''!!!lol.
''Git'' him on your show and watch your ratings go sky high!
Thanks


----------



## Keninator (Jul 30, 2005)

keep it up!! and the logo is F*ing awesome!!


----------



## REDNECK QDMA (Jan 25, 2009)

Great show!!! You make a great ambassador for hunters. I been watching you for years when you started with Realtree. I enjoy how you and T-bone like to cut up but seem to keep everything clean. Hope to be watching your show from many seasons to come...


----------



## JCR (Aug 12, 2005)

My friends and I agree that the Road trips videos and the new Bone Collector show are some of the most real hunting shows to watch. We always say that you are the one person on TV or Video that we would like to hunt with because you really do hunt. If you would ever like to do a ride along with a Fire Dept. and are in the Lancaster Pa. area give me a holler.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Keep up the great work Michael. You will never make a show that everyone likes but from all the great comments here it looks like your doing a smash-up job. Keep it up, your shows are awesome.


----------



## a7mmnut (Jul 22, 2008)

UTGrad said:


> Cool...Waddell is on this website. I really liked your show you did with Lorrie Morgan and her son Jesse down in TX. I know them folks and you are good people. I like your shows alot and watch em all the time. Keep it up, we all really enjoy some southern humor!


I love the show, but shouldn't Mikey have more than 84 posts?????????

He's "been here" many more times than that since I signed back on. Hmmm.

-7-


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Bowtaritst said:


> Great idea!! We should def do that!


Do a couple every year, pick heavy pressure public lands for one show. And a DIY hunt that most of us will never get the chance to go on.


----------



## John R. (Aug 10, 2009)

Great show, I watch all the time!!!


----------



## ESBH (Dec 28, 2007)

Great show. One of my favs to watch. Have the DVR set for it.


----------



## wacnstac (Aug 21, 2003)

Some new Waddell videos on the internet here.


----------



## Kss_Waylander (Aug 26, 2008)

Too much emphasis on monster bucks, I would really like to see more people become aware of the importance of taking a doe every now and then. Meat hunting is and should be more important than the rack that hangs on your wall. We can't take them with us in the end but we can feed the people that are here now and meat is meat, you can't eat the antlers.


----------



## pselover (Jul 2, 2009)

you guys should hunt in wisconsin. we just had a guy shot with a bow a 30 point buck. come to the town of amery and go into the archery shop, archor point archery. 

i love the show. its a great show.


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

Love the show...only issue I have seen is that you have not invited me to be in it....yet


----------



## wacnstac (Aug 21, 2003)

The videos that he is producing for AccessTheOutdoors are not concentrating on monster bucks, but rather how to tips.


----------



## xwinderx (Aug 8, 2009)

Just saw the Indiana epsiode last night, very nice!


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

LOVE that show one of the best on Television keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## DXT SHOOTER (Sep 9, 2009)

*Great Show!!*

Man, I love the show. Congratulations on your success (with the hunting and the whole concept). Living the American dream is what it's all about. You guys represent the rest of us very well. Great job!


----------



## reflexbuckskin9 (Feb 8, 2008)

I love the show. I also bought your field point target and i have nothin to complain about, great product!:jam:


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

Hi Mike I think it's great that you come on here and chat with us :darkbeer:. I love the show and the fun you guys have but I gotta say I like the road trips a little better not much though ! Whatever you do is always good stuff !! Thanks for the show !


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

michael are you serious


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

Michael, I give you an A+ for your shows and for what you have done for the sport! 

BTW: That poacher prank you guys pulled on Bill Jordan was awesome!!!! :clap:


----------



## brownitisdown (Nov 8, 2006)

*waddell*

love the show have it DVR shot with t bone at gainesville archery club shoot he was alot fun to be around nick must keep yall rounding he is a NUT


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great show bro. Always entertaining. I love hunting but lets be honest: there's only so many ways to show a whitetail getting shot and a lot of shows can bore you to death. Never happens with you guys. I also love the way you get the family involved. Nice touch. Keep up the good work.

Dawg


----------



## deercamp (Feb 25, 2008)

michael i just saw the show last night where you shot that monster 174 - 176
:darkbeer: that's worth a celebration. my question is how much did that deer 
weigh? all the shows just talk about the size of the rack , i wish they would give the weight of the deer more often. i tried looking and rewinding to see what you were using for a broadhead but could not tell. can you let us know?
one last thing the shot looked a touch high but you dropped him in his tracks .
where exactly would you say that you hit him? what draw weight and arrow weight do you shoot and speeds are you getting? love the show watch it alllll the time ask the wife (lol) but i thought that some of this information would be cool to give to your viewers. don't ever forget there are a lot of us out here that would love to have your job which i think is the coolest job in the world.
keep up the good work :clap:


----------



## TTTHHHPPP (Apr 4, 2008)

*Just missin one thing*

me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

If you get to read this far into this thread...I have three young hunters in my house (14, 13, 11). They enjoy watching you hunt because you make them laugh. You know there's a million things on at anytime...but when "MW" is on they hide the remote.

You also show them how to keep trying when the hunt doesn't go our way...which is most of the time. 

Thanks for getting on AT.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*Real people*

Real hunts.....THANKS.
I lost my Father last Dec and seeing your Elk show was cool. I hope it gives others perspective.....about what is really important, both in life and in a hunt.

I am with Mossy Oak .....but you have one of the best shows, and best messages.......without the "reality show" bent of a lot of others.
Thanks for being a great ambassador, and for being real.

Oh......keep showing off the Gameplan stuff.


----------



## evileyes (Oct 22, 2009)

Mr. Waddell,
I just retired from the USMC and was wondering are you going to have any of our troops on your new show. I think that for me this really shows alot of support for those who have been surving our country faithfully for us to have the freedoms of hunting and other pashions that we enjoy. I love seeing them get to go on a hunt of a lifetime. I have been lucky enough to be able to take leave during Indiana's gun season the past 3 years to come home and hunt. But I know for alot of other troops it's not been that way. If you get a chance share some time with a serviceman. Thanks for keeping it real.....I Joined the Brotherhood......Semper Fi


----------



## GR5150 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Inputs for BC and Road Trips*

Michael, I have to say I love your shows ... I have all the road trip DVDs and my wife loves them also. I would also like to see some DIY Backcountry hunting with the BC gang and Cameron Hanes. Cam is the DIY expert and I also think that if folks get exposure to that type of hunting, they will realize that a DIY hunt for elk, moose, mule deer, etc is affordable to the regular "Joe". Also, as a 23 year veteran in the USAF ... some "Huntin with Heroes" segments would be a hit. Maybe have an essay contest where military members or their spouses send in an essay and you guys select a winner and take them on a hunt. There is thousands upon thousands of military hunters out there. Keep on keepin on brother and thanks for being a supporter of hunting and the military.

MSgt Gary Richards, USAF
MAFB, ND


----------



## Longrodder (Oct 11, 2009)

You should probably get the producers or sponsors to pay for Blake Shelton some speach lessons...he can't pronounce Lee and Tiffany Lojakawasakistiki's name very well at all!! Serious though...it's the best show on TV and it is real just like we all do it at our own camps!!!! If us ******** can relate...you got it goin' on!!!


----------



## brakemaker (Nov 20, 2008)

Great show Michael! Just don't go overboard on the "on screen" promotions. Keep it in the comercials. I like watching Uncle Ted, but its hard sometimes with all the stuff he's shoving down your throat now. Just keep it real!


----------



## Ghost1313 (Oct 29, 2009)

Great Show ! Entertaining and informative with a very healthy dose of humor.
It is nice to watch a hunting show where the hosts don't take them selves so seriously.


----------



## bassfly66 (May 25, 2009)

Micheal

Watched part one of the elk episode the other night...talk about "in your lap"!!!! It's also great that you set the whole trip up based on giving something special to your father. My dad passed away 16 years ago & I still think about him every time I'm in the field or on the water. I really love the emphasis of "family" that you put into your shows. Keep up the outstanding work & thanks for your support of the NWTF.

Be safe,

Nathan


----------



## budda (Oct 29, 2009)

i haent been able to see it i dont get the outdoor channel so i'll just have to wait till you put it out on a dvd i have every roadtrips video and me and my whole family love them


----------



## thwack12pt (Aug 21, 2009)

waddell, great show! :darkbeer:take *ME* on a hunt:teeth:i'll shoot the does,it dont matter or you can come to my place and hunt.i got a wopp'n 15 acres of prime whitetail woods and a stand w/ your name on it:star:but you cant bring mundt cuz my wife is in love w/ him.but T-bone, blake, and of course miranda lambert are welcome to come as well


----------



## longhunter 66 (Sep 20, 2009)

*bone collector*

:thumbs_up:thumbs_upMy family watches all your shows. The girls say it very good and funny. Myself its out of this world. Keep up the good work and keep them comin!!!


----------



## bowhuntmn (Jan 31, 2009)

Great show, cant beat the company your hangin with. The only way to make the show better is to get more show time!! Fit more backstage scenes in, where do we find the unedited shows?? Hats off to you and the crew!!


----------



## daddonati (Apr 27, 2009)

Love the show! Ohhh, love the truck too man!!! Me wants. LOL. Got Team Realtree vid with you and your pops shootin elk in CO, watch it over and over till elk season comes to WA! Keep it up, look forward to each new show.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Love the show Michael!!!Keep livin the dream!:darkbeer:


----------



## bowhunter1807 (Feb 17, 2008)

love the show watch roadtrips and bone collector keep up the great work :thumbs_up


----------



## steeld3_4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Watching the new bone collector shows has got me wondering? Last year they never showed any of michaels hunts b/c they were on roadtrips, this year they are showing all his hunts. Could this be the end of roadtrips? I hope not cause I love both shows!!


----------



## Jason Moore (Dec 30, 2009)

Bowtaritst said:


> Hopefully some of you guys have seen the new show Bone Collector on Outdoor Channel. IF you have, thanks a ton for watching. We would love to hear your feedback on what you think. Its the only way we can make the show better to represent all of us that hunt and enjoy the outdoors.
> "making no excuse for being a hunter"
> Michael Waddell


Well Michael The Bone Collector is my favorite hunting show ever. The list goes like this
The Bone Collector
The Crush Tiffany really helps it get this spot LOL Lees cool to
Real Tree Road Trips
Dream Season Redemption
Drury Outdoors
Oh and the next time you beat Blake in a bow shoot and he challenges you to a Kareoke contest gimme a call. I'll show him how to sing Ol Red lol


----------



## Disco14 (Jan 14, 2010)

Great shows and even better personalities! You show how much fun there is to be had in hunting. Keep up the great work - your hunts are always entertaining!!


----------



## bowbucks14 (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't have cable ,but if you sell it on DVD I will buy it because I have 
every Monster Bucks since the start and every Road Trips DVD since you 
started them.
You need to come to the Wisconsin Deer & Turkey expo sometime a lot of
people here would like to meet you and talk to you about hunting.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

You are the man. Love your show, don't change a thing. I think what sets your show a part is all the filming of you guys outside of hunting. Let's everyone know how real you guys are. Just good ol' boys like the rest of us.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Great show! As far as improvements...maybe look at the difficulties faced in the hunting world today and how YOU can HELP folks with these aspects. A couple examples:

1. Whitetail fundamentals - show the aerial photo of where you're hunting, where the stands are located and why. Maybe show some private or public ground close by that you don't have permission to hunt - just shoot the BS about the why's and when's of your setup.

2. Tracking - Someone has got to hit one in the guts sooner or later. Explain what you did after the shot and why. Don't cover it up - help folks learn about it. Talk about little details like blood splattered towards the way the deer is moving if you lost his line of travel, etc.

3. Hunting Pressured Deer - Do a show on some areas that see some decent hunting pressure and how you work with this type of canvas. Make it during prime late pre rut so you can still score a decent buck, explain to folks that they need to be realistic about what the land will give up for mature bucks.


Just keep it real like you guys do, that's the most important part and really gives you credibility in my eyes.


----------



## Outback7028 (Jan 13, 2010)

You know what your show needs? A bowhunting pirate! ARRRRRRRR!:thumbs_up


----------



## B-town Hunter (Jan 22, 2010)

Love the show! It's good to see someone on TV come to Indiana and hunt we don't get alot of attention like the states around us. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hokiehunter06 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'd like to see someone hunting whitetails outside of the midwest/and deep south. There are deer all over the country, and most of what is on TV is in a few states and Canada. I'm from Virginia, and we have some decent bucks. Watching hunting anywhere on the east coast would be neat.

Also, hunting in the mountains would be great. I love watching the shows hunting farmland and Texas brush, but how about mountain whitetails? It's a lot tougher, but it'd be a nice change.

I really enjoy watching you all have a great time, joking around, and shooting the big bucks AND lots of does. Thanks for the entertainment!


----------



## bullshooter62 (Mar 22, 2007)

great show,great hunts,you guys have fun it all comes out on the show, what else is there. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !!!!! Oh and i have an open date for an Indiana hunt this year.lol:wink:


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

*great show*

Hey you don't have anything to do with the Show Jimmy Big Time do you?
I hope not ... That show just sucks.

I would like to see more 3-d shoots done with you and T-Bone.
The chopper is cool.
You also need to spend more time in Ohio.


----------



## 544daniel (Mar 3, 2007)

*Photo*

I cannot take credit for that Huge Ohio Booner, But killed with a bow in Coshocton ,Ohio


----------



## TreeJumper (Apr 21, 2003)

Never miss it gotta love DVR from dishnetwork:wink:


----------



## Smitty1hunter (Aug 5, 2009)

*Nice Work*

Wow you got quite a few responses there Michael. Like most everyone else said, great show. It's nice to see some goofing off around the camp too because we all know that part of hunting is the comraderie with the guys. Also really like Blake and Miranda. Nice to see a hunting couple that seem to be good together but they don't overdue the cutesy routine. That Blake seems like a nut so he fits right in with T-Bone and Mundt. Keep up the good work bone collector! :thumbs_up


----------



## chrisgd1 (Jan 20, 2010)

i think the show is great. nick and t bone are great and blake is a blast when he is on there keep up the good work brother hood


----------



## randal L (Jun 11, 2005)

Great show , love it. Met you a the ATA show. Looked as if you were having fun


----------



## IBOHUNT (Jan 29, 2003)

*Tons o fun*

Michael, you T-bone and Nick put together a very entertaining show. Your enthusiasm never dwindles. Your video work is incredible. You ever need a 4th spoke to the wheel, you could always get rid of that Blake Shelton fella, but keep his girlfriend, she's hot. 
Keep up the great work


----------



## rcd567 (Apr 14, 2004)

Lemme dust this thread off, work a little voodoo magic and bring it back to life.

I DVR this show because I love it. Understand, the personalities make the show, more than the action. Nick, Travis, and you are great together and it show through in the end product. Seems to me Roadtrips has become too serious. I haven't seen much grillage of backstraps and interaction between characters like there used to be. Bone Collector brings that back.

Also, keep showing some footage of slickheads and predator kills. I can't remember which season DVD, but bonus footage was of killing coyotes, a bobcat or two and maybe a fox? I love those shots. 

Big bucks down are fine, and I know you have to have some, but remember it's mostly about people.

Good luck, maybe we'll hook up at the Iowa Deer Classic or the Nebraska Big Buck Classic.


----------



## BOONER SOONER (Dec 27, 2009)

Great show! A little less turkey and a little more whitetail maybe. Hey that's just me. I never miss it. Keep up the good work........


----------



## solocam89 (Feb 20, 2010)

BOONER SOONER said:


> Great show! A little less turkey and a little more whitetail maybe. Hey that's just me. I never miss it. Keep up the good work........


i would have to disagree. ol waddy got to where he is by being a top notch turkey caller and hunter...


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

One of my favorite shows! Keep on keepin' on! Just wish some of the basher fools would shut it. A true bowhunter knows that Mr. Murphy is always in the stand w/us to enforce his rule from time to time. I love it when Mr. Perfect posts sometimg like "did you see that horrible shot" so-and-so put on that deer, or "I would never shoot a deer @ that angle". Ya right, no-one is sitting next to you w/a camerea!! Best of luck Freaknasty!!!


----------



## armyLZ (Feb 17, 2010)

I DVR all the shows, only thing you are missing is more Tiffany Lakoski 

Just ordered a dozen ACC's for my new Maxis, going to fletch them with the NAP Bone Collector quikfletches


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

DVR set for all episodes, I watch the repeat shows and enjoy them just as much the second time around. You guys are a bunch of nuts, I would love to be in camp with y'all (yes y'all).:wacko: We could fry up some:spam1: enjoy some Dinty Moore Stew with a cold epsi:. Just installed my new bone collector steering wheel cover last night. Keep up the good work. :mracoustic:


----------



## Rwainwright (Feb 21, 2010)

The show is great. Would like to see more done out west. And get T-Bone some suspenders to cover up his Alabama cleavage!


----------



## ssdaubert (Jan 15, 2007)

Its awsome one of the only hunting shows besides roadtrips my wife will watch with me.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

*I watch every chance i get*

Love the show!! The crew is awesome and i love the way it's done. Keep up the good work! Happy hunting! :darkbeer:


----------



## Beararchery01 (Jan 15, 2010)

*best show ever!*

i watch the new bone collector show all the time and a was glad me and my two cousins had a chance to meet you at the dixie deer classic this year. you really inspire us to go out and just have a blast will all hunting.
-Brandon Cash


----------



## Archer917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Your hunting show is the only one out there really worth watching! Your about the only one that seems like a real person and hunter. And you don't act like all this has went to your head and made you better than us normal plain folks like a lot of the others have. So no don't change a thing great show.


----------



## Curtis S. (Mar 1, 2010)

no complaints here. just keep doin what ya doin.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably my favorite show. T-Bone is the MAN!!!!!


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

CHAMPION2 said:


> I thought your handle was mayer??


Now thats funny...How many handles does this dude have?????


----------



## CRAZYRICK1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey mike. love the show. My favorite was the one in Indiana when I think it was T-bone that was hunting out of an old silo. Keep up the good work

RICK


----------



## tnalienshooter (Jan 9, 2010)

love the brotherhood


----------



## TXBuckhorn (Feb 18, 2010)

*MW is in the AT House!*

First of all let me say how much I love your show. There's never a dull moment. I really appreciate how real ya'll keep it. Ya'll just enjoy your time in the outdoors just like you would without a camera on you. I would give just about anything to be able to hunt for a living - WOW!!! I'd also like to say thanks for posting here on AT. I've never seen any of the others posting or anything. You're a lucky man. If you're ever in the TX panhandle, shoot me a PM. I'd love to meet everyone and see what all goes into your productions. Keep it up man!:wink:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Love the show Mike! :thumbs_up


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Love the show, it is the only hunting show that my wife will watch . I told her I wanted a Bone Collector decal to put on the back of my scooter, we looked on the web and you do not make one small enough for the rear fender....I met Mike 2 years ago and even in a crowd took time to talk to each of us.


----------



## BoneCllctrFreak (Mar 21, 2010)

I* love* your show. keep it comming


----------



## captain71 (Oct 16, 2009)

I dont have cable to watch it but I'm sure is a good show.. I'm just going to have to wait to buy a dvd..But you are my sons favorite guy to watch. He lwatch lots of dvd's when you was with Bill Jordan.


----------



## Khaney21 (Mar 26, 2010)

The Bone Collector show and Realtree Roadtrips on the outdoor channel really drives my passion for hunting and frienship. It has really inspired me to achieve the highest level in hunting/archery that I can. Im really getting involved with the archery/hunting scene and would love to make it big someday!


----------



## rcd567 (Apr 14, 2004)

ssdaubert said:


> Its awsome one of the only hunting shows besides roadtrips my wife will watch with me.



Speaking of wifes, mine doesn't watch hunting vids at all. Was walking through my man cave one day when Bone Collector was on and stops, looks, and says...is that Blake Shelton? I'm like.....uuhhhmmmm, nope. Move along, move along.

It is too, and that's Miranda. Are they going to sing? What are you watchin?
I'm watching Murderous, Killin, Hillbillies. They're about to go slaughter a deer that's been tied up to a tree. Wanna watch?

eeeewwwwwww. Nope, I'm outta here.

Well, bye.:shade:


----------



## Camo Cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Truly great stuff Michael.

I liked the shows where you guys hunted w/ your Dad & Unka Ted.

But, they are all great, Wooddogg.:shade::shade:


----------



## Durzil (Aug 23, 2007)

slicer said:


> Great show! As far as improvements...maybe look at the difficulties faced in the hunting world today and how YOU can HELP folks with these aspects. A couple examples:
> 
> 1. Whitetail fundamentals - show the aerial photo of where you're hunting, where the stands are located and why. Maybe show some private or public ground close by that you don't have permission to hunt - just shoot the BS about the why's and when's of your setup.
> 
> ...


I thought this was fantastic feedback, I live in Oregon and the style of hunting here is VERY different. Would be nice to see why you are doing something and how its effective for hunter education purposes. Love them Elk hunts also


----------



## YeOleFart (Feb 15, 2010)

*Wife Loves it*

Great show, watch all the time, the wife will yell the Bone collectors are on. I think she watches just for Blake S.
Keep it up. When do the 2009 season shows start?
More whitetail hunts the better.


----------



## ksbohunter2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey is Roadtrips or Bone Collector coming back to Dodge City or did you take up residence in Stafford County for awhile? Oh I forgot to say, best hunting show on air!


----------



## jl11 (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome show! Especially the one in Texas where you shoot a snake, and Nick shoots a skunk. Met you at Shot Show in Vegas. Same in person as you are on t.v. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## big_dog (Mar 10, 2010)

its a great show funny too! the gamo commercials crack me up

this isn't just about your show really all of em, i'd like to see more strategy, why you put a stand where it you did, are you hunting scrape lines, funnels, plots, etc

my wife is just getting into hunting and i think if she saw more of what i've been trying to explain to her in "action" she'd get a grasp of why i'm so anal about my hunt'n clothes smelling like tide or fried chicken and why i have 2 pair of boots that only get worn in the woods


----------



## Scott Hill (Feb 5, 2010)

I have all the Roadtrips Seasons on DVD. They are the reason I really got interested in bowhunting. Bone Collector is the bomb. You guys really show how fun hunting with friends and family is. Keep up the good work. HUNT HARD, SHOOT STRAIT, KILL CLEAN, APOLOGIZE TO NO ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chasdog (Apr 12, 2010)

Love your bone collector series shows. I have watched most of them as well as lots of your old road trip ones. Keep up the good hunting . You guys always look like your having too much fun .


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Your show is not ONE of the best, it is the best! dont change nothin' my wife and i love to watch you three, we even watch the reruns. Lovin every minute of it.:shade:


----------



## scdh (Sep 14, 2009)

love every show that you have been a part.keep on making them and Ill keep on watching


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey, also lets see some more of mark womack hunting i know he runs camera and such but it would be cool to see him shoot some bigguns more often.


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

Ha Bowtartid!

Love the show. Glad to see you keepin it real. 

I gotta say one of the funniest quotes I've heard in a long time & use it any chance I get was when you said "How often do you see peta sitting on the porch shucking butter-beans for charity."


----------



## COElkFreak (Nov 16, 2005)

Love the show....don't change a thing!! DVR is always set to record your shows!!


----------



## Camel (Mar 19, 2006)

AWESOME SHOW!!!!We get it on Wild TV here in Canada.yOU GUYS A FREAKIN CRAZY.what could you do to make it better?well not much as its great already.Just be sure to get the new season on Wild TV so I can see it.If not then I'll buy the DVD.A good show would be a NS black bear hunt,mabye a bit of fly fishing for browns,speckles and atlantic salmon.what do you think?Bring that crazy bunch up for some Maritime fun.I think I like when Blake S. had to get down from the stand to go potty.Must have been the morning afters,LOL.All the hunts were greatt though,very entertaining.I still think the best hunt I've see Micheal W.on was back in the realtree days and I think it was in texas.He was having a tough time with the bow and took the rifle on the last day I think.this buck comes out running a doe along a fenceline and she jumps it and the buck just turns to jump the fence and Micheal lowers the boom and drops him.It was an awesome shot and Micheal was pumped.


----------



## markmcc (Apr 14, 2010)

great show


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Love the show. Would like to meet the team in person. Heck if you need a new person on the team. I'm probably going to be laid off from my job in about 60 days.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I met T-Bone at last years Rinehart R100 shoot in Wabash, IN. I must say he is probably one of the nicest individuals out there. I hung out with him and shot several targets with him along the coourse and had a few pics taken with him too. Hope to see him again real soon so he can sign my new bow. Maybe the rest of the team can be there too so I can get additional signatures


----------



## Eaherna1 (Mar 28, 2010)

Its an awesome show, but can you guys please try to hunt more out west like Arizona, New Mexico, and Mexico. Thats would make it a lot better. But good show you guys have going.


----------



## cropdustersteve (May 1, 2009)

Awesome show. One of only a couple I don't miss. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

Great show, like to see those kids singin does a pretty good job, anyway keep em comin also like to see you and your dad hunting together wish me and mine could more thanks for all you have done for this sport


----------



## bobbytanner (Oct 14, 2009)

You,T-Bone and Nick and some others are the reason Im becoming more involved in archey. Thanks guys i watch every episode.


----------



## nem73 (Mar 11, 2010)

Your show is the only one my wife will watch with me. It truly is a great show! I have seen all of the episodes thanks to my DVR. Gotta say we love it when Blake is on the show but, T bone and Mundt are awesome partners for you. If you ever have room for north eastern hunt with a cancer survivor and his brother let me Know. BEST SHOW ON TV


----------



## burda1021 (Sep 1, 2009)

*love the show*

t bone is the man. would like to know im a bigger hunter as well and want to know where i can get some of the bigger size gear like he wears. noone sells it. thanx keep up the good work on the show.

buda


----------



## garyltbh (Mar 14, 2010)

*i never miss a show*

i think you should have a show where you take an everyday guy hunting that would be a great show to watch i like shows where the average joe gets to go on a hunt of a lifetime that he would otherwise would never get to do.i think it shows that the show hosts care about the average hunters


----------



## garyltbh (Mar 14, 2010)

*i never miss a show*

i have the bone collecter tattoo


----------



## walmark (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey Mr. Waddell,

Love your show and anything you are involved with. You allways look like you are having a blast. Met you at Gander Mountian in WPB Fla. with my boys. Would love to see you give us some tips on mouth calls or how to make me a better hunter of those Thunder Chickens. Glad to see you are doing well. Keep up the good work. Family first...
:wink:
Mr. Knucklehead


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

Does anyone realize Waddel hasn't written on this post since last October?


----------



## plk72 (Aug 23, 2009)

yep but the bone collector sees everything lol check out his profile


utahelk said:


> Does anyone realize Waddel hasn't written on this post since last October?


----------



## Natedogg (Jan 4, 2010)

Love the chemestry between you and t bone, and nick!! You guys definetly have one of the best shows out there!I would like to see more elk hunting, Rosevelt elk hunting that is, and maybe some muley hunting.but whatever you guys decide to I will allways be there to watch, love the show!!! Oh and Blake Shelton is definetly a great addition to the bone collector show..and p.s. Can you please start carring some 3 xl merchandise, not all of us shortand skinny!


----------



## Half Rack (Apr 21, 2010)

On the Road Trip episode , when you went turkey hunting in Al. at Southern Sportsman and Paul Butski was talkin about naming turkeys i.e. Hard Head , Red gate gobbler. If you ever want to hunt there great ,great grand children , let me know I have that land and the gates still there. BTW , Your shows are first class as are you. Keep it real!


----------



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

I would like to see some tech tips......or how to's......Me and the boy love to watch your shows, you all are some of the most funniest and down to earth people. Keep them shows comin'!


----------



## mossyoak79 (Nov 18, 2008)

I love the show. . . for me the more whitetail archery kills and just talking bowteching in general the better. . . gotta love them hoyts


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

bone collectors and uncle ted are the best:shade:


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

The show is perfect the way it is. Don't change a thing. Keep giving us hunters a good name, we have enough people against the sport.


----------



## maxxis man (Apr 3, 2010)

*Michigan*

Mr. Waddell you should come to Michigan farm country and hunt some of these corn feed bucks. I know were you and your bone collector crew and knock down some nice ones on the 2500 acre family farm. I love the logo as you can see by my bow, my equipment, my truck and my avatar. Keep up the great work and awsome logo.


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Your shooting is awesome. You shoot some crazy things. I watch your shows all the time. Don't change a thing just keep shooting. I also have them all on my DVR. It drives the wife crazy.


----------



## Tex 5 (Apr 6, 2010)

Love the show. Like the guys. You just need a Tiffany Lakosky on the show! 

FREAK NASTY!!!!


----------



## captain71 (Oct 16, 2009)

utahelk said:


> Does anyone realize Waddel hasn't written on this post since last October?


I notice that :thumbs_do .He has the guts to ask feed back about his show but yet you dont hear from him...


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

*What's up*

I know the guy is busy, but dang, write in the thread you start.


----------



## Tex 5 (Apr 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

captain71 said:


> I notice that :thumbs_do .He has the guts to ask feed back about his show but yet you dont hear from him...


There is a possibility that he doesn't log on very often and check this thread you know?


----------



## rcd567 (Apr 14, 2004)

garyltbh said:


> i have the bone collecter tattoo


Post up a picture of that tat.:darkbeer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

over 33,000 views here!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

I think most of us like the fact that He has asked for our input , but worry that he has not written back! AT has many supporters or Realtree and Road Trips and now Bone Collector. We are all part of the Brotherhood! Keep making shows that we enjoy! Also, when are you all doing anything else in Georgia??????


----------



## stickflinger_27 (May 8, 2009)

The show is awesome! Love how you show everything for being in camp to kill shot, to misses. T-Bone and Nick also add alot to the show. Don't change a thing!

Aim small, miss small


----------



## landon607 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey Waddell , first off I want to tell you Im a Waddell too. I want to thank you for getting the name out there . Now people will stop pronouncing it Waddle (like a duck). I have a ton of people ask if Im related to you. I always say "you dont see me hunting on TV do you" LOL

I havent seen your show yet ,then I dont watch TV much this time of year. I will start watching the hunting shows now , gets me stoked for the season. I will see it soon.

Your older ,dumber brother ,Dave ,,,LOL


----------



## no alibi (Jun 22, 2010)

*?*



Bowtaritst said:


> Hopefully some of you guys have seen the new show Bone Collector on Outdoor Channel. IF you have, thanks a ton for watching. We would love to hear your feedback on what you think. Its the only way we can make the show better to represent all of us that hunt and enjoy the outdoors.
> "making no excuse for being a hunter"
> Michael Waddell


The show is awsome,watch it all the time.One question though,why do you guys seem to make fun of big boy all the time,hes a tru hunter/brother too.(just curious)


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Dude, I'm posting in a Michael Waddell thread!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

utahelk said:


> Does anyone realize Waddel hasn't written on this post since last October?
















He is a busy Man


----------



## FLATLANDS (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work! Don't change a thing. I would like to see you guys do a bowhunt in Georgia.


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

Love your shows. Most of the other shows I watch once or twice but there is just something about you and your cast of clowns (I mean that in a good way) that keeps me coming back. I guess that most of can relate to your deer camp hi-jinks?
Like a few others said, keep Blake Shelton on the show as often as possible cause he's a frigging riot. Also, bring on the bloopers.:thumbs_up


----------



## Sliverflicker (Feb 3, 2008)

Ha Haaaaa, Who you all talking to? Tell ya what, While the Bowtaritst is gone, why don't you all pratice kissing my butt for a while. Keep you in shape till he comes back. LOL. 
Ya got to love it.


----------



## carbondeath (May 6, 2010)

Best show on the outdoor channel hands down. Yall have fun, you're down to earth, and the awesome trophies yall kill don't hurt either. Thanks for representing us hunters the way you do.


----------



## 3D Grandpa (Aug 15, 2010)

Love the show...... It would be better with a couple of Iowa ******** on there!!!!!! I'll volunteer to be the first one. Always willing to jump in first for the team!! LOL
Little disapointed though ......... you're only on about 90% of the commercials. What's you're next endorsements, Bone Collector fall color face paint ( my wife gets mad when I call her's that), or camoflaged toilet paper for the picky hunter (I grabbed stingweed by mistake last year. Let me tell you, that'll change your game plan in a hurry! Was able to outrun one of those pesky does on the way back to the pick up, and the howling brought up 2 coyotes!!)


----------



## jrp (Nov 4, 2009)

Good Show


----------



## tenzero1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Love the show bud you have a great tv personality and dont bore the hell outta me like some shows do! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Buckdowner340 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Waddell, Great show brother! Keep em coming.I know your old camera man from Barnsville Ohio,Hes a good guy,he has some pretty good stories.


----------



## shooter918 (Jun 16, 2010)

great show man.


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

Bowtaritst said:


> Hopefully some of you guys have seen the new show Bone Collector on Outdoor Channel. IF you have, thanks a ton for watching. We would love to hear your feedback on what you think. Its the only way we can make the show better to represent all of us that hunt and enjoy the outdoors.
> "making no excuse for being a hunter"
> Michael Waddell


Great show! Just had a Bone Collector QAD put on my bow. Have a Bone Collector TruBall Beast ordered and on the way. Hope to add a BC Stab for hunting.

I am torn between the sweet BC Extreme sight (dovetail mount), and the new Field Logic IQ. Decisions........

Love the show. And I love the pure fun you and T-Bone and the others have. I'd love to hunt with you all sometime!


----------



## StickLauncher02 (Jul 15, 2010)

I would almost say more you and less hunting, but that is stupid.

I would also like to see me on that moving picture show.


----------



## recil brown (Jan 29, 2006)

Have me with you on a mid-west hunt. I play the Dobro, after we kill our big bucks we could pick all night!


----------



## jrp (Nov 4, 2009)

Yesir!!


----------



## jrp (Nov 4, 2009)

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## deerfly (Aug 23, 2010)

hey mr waddle , i met u once at the cabellas in wheeling,wv it was the grand opening . i told a freind of mine that i had met u and he didnt beleive me until i showed him the picture , u were signing autographs . needles to say he was jealous , lmao! thanks for all u do for hunting.


----------



## bowhunter1992 (Jan 18, 2010)

Awesome show keep it up!:thumbs_up


----------



## jfreeman (Sep 28, 2010)

i would sure love to get the outdoor channel just to watch the bone collector. aside from that, does anyone know about the appearance in kansas at cabelas for this weekend, october 2-3? what time? what the event is?


----------



## jfreeman (Sep 28, 2010)

btw, mr. waddell, i would love it if you could sign my bow for me. do you do that?


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I like Ol Waddel ... I'd like to see him go after Blacktails on public land one of these days


Guys he hasn't posted anything since April ....


----------

